# vorrei parlare con traditrici o traditi



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

Ho vissuto e fatto vivere la pessima esperienza di essere colta in flagrante dal marito; c'è qualcuno caduto o trascinato nello stesso mio baratro?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Perché hai chiuso l'altro thread??


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Perché hai chiuso l'altro thread??


Gia' perche'?

Giorno bellaBimba!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia' perche'?
> 
> Giorno bellaBimba!


ciao Marì


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Ho vissuto e fatto vivere la pessima esperienza di essere colta in flagrante dal marito; c'è qualcuno caduto o trascinato nello stesso mio baratro?


... hi, hi, hi... io anche dal figlioletto... ho un repertorio molto nutrito di ferali accadimenti...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Marì


Come stai?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come stai?


tanto presa al lavoro ma abbastanza bene, grazie! e tu ??


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tanto presa al lavoro ma abbastanza bene, grazie! e tu ??


ciao gatta!
Bacio


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ciao gatta!
> Bacio


ciao Cara!
Ho letto il tuo post news ma non sono ancora riuscita a risponderti!
come ti senti oggi?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> tanto presa al lavoro ma abbastanza bene, grazie! e tu ??


Bene grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Un grosso


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Cara!
> Ho letto il tuo post news ma non sono ancora riuscita a risponderti!
> come ti senti oggi?


Meglio. Incazzata nera ma meglio.
Bacio


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella lei che se la ride!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Meglio. Incazzata nera ma meglio.
> Bacio


bene sono contenta! Bacio anche a te!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Ho vissuto e fatto vivere la pessima esperienza di essere colta in flagrante dal marito; c'è qualcuno caduto o trascinato nello stesso mio baratro?


... ho letto nell'altro tread che Alnair è una stella della costellazione della Gru... per amor di precisione, aggiungo che si tratta dell'alfa della costellazione e che... non è una stella... ma due... trattandosi di un sistema binario con una compagna a circa 30 secondi d'arco...


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Perché hai chiuso l'altro thread??


Solo perchè sono imbranta col pc


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho letto nell'altro tread che Alnair è una stella della costellazione della Gru... per amor di precisione, aggiungo che si tratta dell'alfa della costellazione e che... non è una stella... ma due... trattandosi di un sistema binario con una compagna a circa 30 secondi d'arco...








 ciao Chen!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Solo perchè sono imbranta col pc
















dai! non importa! raccontaci un pò, su! com'é andata?
ma l'"amante" esiste ancora?


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho letto nell'altro tread che Alnair è una stella della costellazione della Gru... per amor di precisione, aggiungo che si tratta dell'alfa della costellazione e che... non è una stella... ma due... trattandosi di un sistema binario con una compagna a circa 30 secondi d'arco...


grazie


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ciao Chen!


... ciao... come stai?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao... come stai?...


meglio grazie! mi sono "liberata"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu come stai? news in campo lavorativo? dovremmo esserci no?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> grazie


... di nulla...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> meglio grazie! mi sono "liberata"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ci siamo... ci siamo... qualche settimana ancora... tutto è in movimento... speriamo bene...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao Chen!


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci siamo... ci siamo... qualche settimana ancora... tutto è in movimento... speriamo bene...


bene, sono contenta per te! in cxxo alla balena!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Chen!


... Ciao... _giusep_-pina...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ciao... _giusep_-pina...


Non è il mio nome vero Chen... ma quello di mia nonna....


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è il mio nome vero Chen... ma quello di mia nonna....


... non importa... a me piace... ha il sapore di antica saggezza... è d'origine ebraica... significa "Dio aggiunga e accresca"... figli... affetti e amori...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non importa... a me piace... ha il sapore di antica saggezza... è d'origine ebraica... significa "Dio aggiunga e accresca"... figli... affetti e amori...


Chen, me lo auguro tutti i giorni di averli ed accrescerli!


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> dai! non importa! raccontaci un pò, su! com'é andata?
> ma l'"amante" esiste ancora?


Si, l'amante esiste ancora ma purtroppo visti gli eventi è tutto molto travagliato e nascosto.
Non abbiamo mai smesso di vederci o sentirci tutti i giorni.
Quello che però è più importante per me ora è imparare a vivere per me stessa, insomma usare il mio tempo per me e non per un uomo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Si, l'amante esiste ancora ma purtroppo visti gli eventi è tutto molto travagliato e nascosto.
> Non abbiamo mai smesso di vederci o sentirci tutti i giorni.
> Quello che però è più importante per me ora è imparare a vivere per me stessa, insomma usare il mio tempo per me e non per un uomo.


... ti piace _s_-guazzare nell'inganno?...


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

Ma sei ancora con tuo marito?


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora con tuo marito?


... mi sembra evi-_dente_...


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora con tuo marito?


No, ora non più.


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi sembra evi-_dente_...


Ehi chen, non tirare conclusioni affrettate, ho iniziato la mia storia dalla fine ma se vuoi ti racconto i 24 anni precedenti in cui io mi nascondevo in ascensore per andargli incontro o ogni giorno facevo un cenone al posto di una cena ....mentre lui intanto si distraeva...


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

non capisco perche ogni tanto si chiude la discussione, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
Io non clicco sulla chiusura!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> non capisco perche ogni tanto si chiude la discussione, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
> Io non clicco sulla chiusura!


... non dovrebbe chiudersi... assolutamente... a meno che non sia tu a chiuderla...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Ehi chen, non tirare conclusioni affrettate, ho iniziato la mia storia dalla fine ma se vuoi ti racconto i 24 anni precedenti in cui io mi nascondevo in ascensore per andargli incontro o ogni giorno facevo un cenone al posto di una cena ....mentre lui intanto si distraeva...


... no, non salto alle conclusioni...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> non capisco perche ogni tanto si chiude la discussione, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
> Io non clicco sulla chiusura!


Ho fatto bene a mettere come avatar Pasquale....


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dovrebbe chiudersi... assolutamente... a meno che non sia tu a chiuderla...


ok ora sembra aperta.
mi dicevi che gioco all'inganno?
Si realmente è successo questo perchè stupidamente ho iniziato una relazione dopo che il matrimonio si era rotto e per non ferirlo non lasciavo definitivamente il marito, o meglio, il marito non mi lasciava andare.
Si è svegliato da un lungo letargo quando il mio interesse verso lui ea gia finito


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho fatto bene a mettere come avatar Pasquale....


mica sei Pasquale tu


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> mica sei Pasquale tu


Da oggi si...


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*

ma chi è pasquale?


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ok ora sembra aperta.
> mi dicevi che gioco all'inganno?
> Si realmente è successo questo perchè stupidamente ho iniziato una relazione dopo che il matrimonio si era rotto e per non ferirlo non lasciavo definitivamente il marito, o meglio, il marito non mi lasciava andare.
> *Si è svegliato da un lungo letargo quando il mio interesse verso lui ea gia finito*


purtroppo spesso succede così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 io non sono sposata ma stò vivendo una situazione simile...anche se poi in realtà, finge di essere cambiato per riattirarmi nella trappola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,e se per sbaglio dovessi ricaderci tutto tornerebbe come prima


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da oggi si...



AH!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ma chi è pasquale?


Scusa Alnair, è il mio avatar, Pasquale di "Questi fantasmi".
Mi riferivo al fatto che la tua discussione si chiude senza che tu faccia nulla....


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> purtroppo spesso succede così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO...non fare questo errore! 
Io l'ho fatto ed è stato deleterio!


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusa Alnair, è il mio avatar, Pasquale di "Questi fantasmi".
> Mi riferivo al fatto che la tua discussione si chiude senza che tu faccia nulla....


....e perchè il tuo fantasma chiude la mia discussione?


----------



## Old pincopallina (5 Febbraio 2008)

peccato però che uno/a trova il "coraggio" di uscire da un matrimonio solo quando ha già trovato chi lo sostiene fuori, e non prima....


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ok ora sembra aperta.
> mi dicevi che gioco all'inganno?
> Si realmente è successo questo perchè stupidamente ho iniziato una relazione dopo che il matrimonio si era rotto e per non ferirlo non lasciavo definitivamente il marito, o meglio, il marito non mi lasciava andare.
> Si è svegliato da un lungo letargo quando il mio interesse verso lui ea gia finito


 
Ma come mai questi uomini sono sempre in letargo??? Si accorgono che qualcosa non va' quando oramai non c'è piu' nulla da salvare?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ....e perchè il tuo fantasma chiude la mia discussione?


Ma no, però visto che pare che la tua discussione si chiuda senza motivo, ho pensato che ci possano essere dei fantasmi....ed ho chiamato in causa Pasquale...
Così... era una battuta....


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> peccato però che uno/a trova il "coraggio" di uscire da un matrimonio solo quando ha già trovato chi lo sostiene fuori, e non prima....


Pinca...é stata sposata tanti anni!! io credo che dopo così tanto tempo ci si abitua a non essere soli....e poi mi pare che lei ci abbia provato molto a recuperare, ma abbia preso solo calci in faccia e dei calci ci si stufa!!! i più testardi si stufano a lungo andare quando ormai hanno anche indelebili cicatrici


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> NO...non fare questo errore!
> Io l'ho fatto ed è stato deleterio!


l'ho già fatto più volte.......ORA BASTA!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







casa71 ha detto:


> Ma come mai questi uomini sono sempre in letargo??? Si accorgono che qualcosa non va' quando oramai non c'è piu' nulla da salvare?


BELLA DOMANDA!!!


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma come mai questi uomini sono sempre in letargo??? Si accorgono che qualcosa non va' quando oramai non c'è piu' nulla da salvare?


Direi di si,
ma anche quando se ne accorgono le scuse sono solo parole e non si rendono conto che le nostre non sono solo parole.
Per molto tempo negli ultimi anni cercavo di dirgli che era finita e gli chiedevo di lasciarmi...alla fini me ne sono andata io e lui continuava a cercarmi.
Sono caduta nellatrappola e sono tornata a casa dopo quasi due anni...mai l'avessi fatto!
La mia storia con l'amante intanto andava avanti....e mi ha beccata.


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

BELLA DOMANDA!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
Aggiungo anche quando si svegliano non lo sono del tutto!!!! Mio marito continua a chiedermi se è vero che non lo amo piu'! Ora compro un bidone d vernice e glielo scrivo sul letto! Lo intenderà????


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> peccato però che uno/a trova il "coraggio" di uscire da un matrimonio solo quando ha già trovato chi lo sostiene fuori, e non prima....


Sbagli....ho fatto di tutto per uscirn prima.
La storia con l'amante è iniziata quando ero fuori da casa mia


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> BELLA DOMANDA!!!


Aggiungo anche quando si svegliano non lo sono del tutto!!!! Mio marito continua a chiedermi se è vero che non lo amo piu'! Ora compro un bidone d vernice e glielo scrivo sul letto! Lo intenderà????[/quote]













ago e inchiostro...tatuaglielo in fronte...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma come mai questi uomini sono sempre in letargo??? Si accorgono che qualcosa non va' quando oramai non c'è piu' nulla da salvare?


Anche tante donne, credimi....solo che poi voi riuscite a "incantarci" e torniamo all'ovile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse siam solo più buoni noi uomini...o più tonti!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Direi di si,
> ma anche quando se ne accorgono le scuse sono solo parole e non si rendono conto che le nostre non sono solo parole.
> Per molto tempo negli ultimi anni cercavo di dirgli che era finita e gli chiedevo di lasciarmi...alla fini me ne sono andata io e lui continuava a cercarmi.
> Sono caduta nellatrappola e sono tornata a casa dopo quasi due anni...mai l'avessi fatto!
> La mia storia con l'amante intanto andava avanti....e mi ha beccata.


Tu mi sembra abbia molto piu' coraggio di me. Io dopo innumerevoli chiarimenti sono arrivata alla fatidica richiesta "devo andarmene di casa?", mossa da compassione, mi sento nel torto per non amarlo piu', ho detto vediamo...... Non l'avessi mai fatto, mi si è attaccato come una cozza.
Dovrei maturare la forza per andarmene.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche tante donne, credimi....solo che poi voi riuscite a "incantarci" e torniamo all'ovile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o più comodi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e abitudinari??


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche quando si svegliano non lo sono del tutto!!!! Mio marito continua a chiedermi se è vero che non lo amo piu'! Ora compro un bidone d vernice e glielo scrivo sul letto! Lo intenderà????
















ago e inchiostro...tatuaglielo in fronte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
Secondo me non lo capirà.
Lo capirà solo quando ti vedrà con un altro....come è successo a me


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche quando si svegliano non lo sono del tutto!!!! Mio marito continua a chiedermi se è vero che non lo amo piu'! Ora compro un bidone d vernice e glielo scrivo sul letto! Lo intenderà????
















ago e inchiostro...tatuaglielo in fronte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 AGO E FILO NO??????


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

E' incredibile come sono gli uomini....Io pure gli chiedo da due anni di lasciarci, sa pure che amo un altro....e lui invece non fa che propormi uscite, cene fuori...io non ci riesco. Io non lo amo più. Affetto immenso, amore in senso lato, due figli, ma il mio amore è LUI. Si è fatto male sabato scorso giocando a calcio. Devo medicarlo...oddio che impressione, non è la SUA pelle, non è il SUO odore...ed io non ci riesco più.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mi spiace, lo amavo tanto, tantissimo...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ago e inchiostro...tatuaglielo in fronte...


Secondo me non lo capirà.
Lo capirà solo quando ti vedrà con un altro....come è successo a me[/quote]

Diciamo che ora mancherebbe la materia prima! Ho fanculato anche lui venerdì..........
Ne prendo uno in affitto


----------



## Old alnair (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche tante donne, credimi....solo che poi voi riuscite a "incantarci" e torniamo all'ovile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No forse voi volete una mamma ... noi vogliamo un UOMO!


----------



## Old pincopallina (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Sbagli....ho fatto di tutto per uscirn prima.
> La storia con l'amante è iniziata quando ero fuori da casa mia


 
complimenti allora, hai fatto  bene, ma continuo  a non capire in che modo tuo marito non "ti lascia andare"


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E' incredibile come sono gli uomini....Io pure gli chiedo da due anni di lasciarci, sa pure che amo un altro....e lui invece non fa che propormi uscite, cene fuori...io non ci riesco. Io non lo amo più. Affetto immenso, amore in senso lato, due figli, ma il mio amore è LUI. Si è fatto male sabato scorso giocando a calcio. Devo medicarlo...oddio che impressione, non è la SUA pelle, non è il SUO odore...ed io non ci riesco più..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti capisco.
Mi ha proposto un week end per san valentino, mi è venuta la nausea.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E' incredibile come sono gli uomini....Io pure gli chiedo da due anni di lasciarci, sa pure che amo un altro....e lui invece non fa che propormi uscite, cene fuori...io non ci riesco. Io non lo amo più. Affetto immenso, amore in senso lato, due figli, ma il mio amore è LUI. Si è fatto male sabato scorso giocando a calcio. Devo medicarlo...oddio che impressione, non è la SUA pelle, non è il SUO odore...ed io non ci riesco più..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
....pensateci bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





i tanto vituperati mariti sono quelli che soffrono per voi e vi portano in giro per medici, per esempio, nei momenti di difficoltà.

Troppo facile giudicarli con il metro di amanti liberi e sbarazzini...(che tanto a casa hanno chi gli rammenda le camice...)


Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> No forse voi volete una mamma ... noi vogliamo un UOMO!


Guarda che parlavo di donne che si accorgono che il loro UOMO è andato e POI cercano di riprenderselo (anche se prima era un soprammobile!)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In quel caso VOI che cercate? Un figlio?


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mhhhh veri...mio marito medico...mi manda in giro da sola per medici....e se mio figlio ha rischiato la pelle alla nascita è stato per colpa sua, non professionale...e non glielo perdono. So a cosa ti riferisci ma non basta, la vita non è solo malattia, ci sono anche le gioie...da condividere, ed io cosa condivido? Ho dovuto sempre lottare per avere qualcosa, no veri, non basta, so che quando si è in difficoltà si tende a ridimensionare tutto, anzi scusami, ma...è così.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Mhhhh veri...mio marito medico...mi manda in giro da sola per medici....e se mio figlio ha rischiato la pelle alla nascita è stato per colpa sua, non professionale...e non glielo perdono. So a cosa ti riferisci ma non basta, la vita non è solo malattia, ci sono anche le gioie...da condividere, ed io cosa condivido? Ho dovuto sempre lottare per avere qualcosa, no veri, non basta, so che quando si è in difficoltà si tende a ridimensionare tutto, anzi scusami, ma...è così.


 
oh invece gli amanti sono toda joya toda beleza..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

Claro que no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....pensateci bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piace leggere le tue frasi, fra le righe si legge la certezza della tua scelta. Ed è bello.
Purtroppo per me non è così. Sono sempre andata in giro per medici, pronto soccorso ecc. da sola sia per me che per mia figlia. Nei momenti di difficoltà sono rimasta sola. Due lutti, nessuna parola di conforto, in uno sono andata da sola nell'altro mi ha accompagnato perchè non si poteva esonerare. Nei momenti in cui il mio lavoro ha avuto degli scossoni non mi ha mai rincuorato o spronato. La mia vita è sempre stata in funzione della sua da quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'ho sempre aiutato, spronato, difeso, avallato, incentivato, curato, sorretto, ho fatto il possibile e l'impossibile. Credo che dopo tanta dedizione aspettarsi qualcosa da parte sua era forse naturale.
L'amore non è a senso unico.


----------



## Old sfigatta (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi piace leggere le tue frasi, fra le righe si legge la certezza della tua scelta. Ed è bello.
> Purtroppo per me non è così. Sono sempre andata in giro per medici, pronto soccorso ecc. da sola sia per me che per mia figlia. Nei momenti di difficoltà sono rimasta sola. Due lutti, nessuna parola di conforto, in uno sono andata da sola nell'altro mi ha accompagnato perchè non si poteva esonerare. Nei momenti in cui il mio lavoro ha avuto degli scossoni non mi ha mai rincuorato o spronato. La mia vita è sempre stata in funzione della sua da quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'ho sempre aiutato, spronato, difeso, avallato, incentivato, curato, sorretto, ho fatto il possibile e l'impossibile. *Credo che dopo tanta dedizione aspettarsi qualcosa da parte sua era forse naturale.*
> *L'amore non è a senso unico*.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi piace leggere le tue frasi, fra le righe si legge la certezza della tua scelta. Ed è bello.
> Purtroppo per me non è così. Sono sempre andata in giro per medici, pronto soccorso ecc. da sola sia per me che per mia figlia. Nei momenti di difficoltà sono rimasta sola. Due lutti, nessuna parola di conforto, in uno sono andata da sola nell'altro mi ha accompagnato perchè non si poteva esonerare. Nei momenti in cui il mio lavoro ha avuto degli scossoni non mi ha mai rincuorato o spronato. La mia vita è sempre stata in funzione della sua da quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'ho sempre aiutato, spronato, difeso, avallato, incentivato, curato, sorretto, ho fatto il possibile e l'impossibile. Credo che dopo tanta dedizione aspettarsi qualcosa da parte sua era forse naturale.
> L'amore non è a senso unico.


 
io sono stata matrimonialmente molto fortunata...o accorta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa è una piccola provocazione, ma già in passato ci hai detto che hai voluto FORTISSIMAMENTE tuo marito, insomma, che hai fatto "tutto tu"....

E non sta forse qui l'errore?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ha senso ora aspettarsi una reciprocità che non c'era fin dall'inizio?!


Scusa la provocazione, fatto a mero fine di approfondimento.

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono stata matrimonialmente molto fortunata...o accorta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No figurti accetto la provocazione. La mia non la era.
Io l'ho voluto, non dico che sin dall'inizio lui non mi abbia amato. Lui mi ama tuttora, o perlomeno dice di amarmi. Metti in conto che ci siamo conosciuti molto giovani. Ci siamo amati e tanto, credimi. L'ho voluto con tutte le mie forze, ma anche lui ha voluto me. Ma il suo amore nel tempo non è maturato, non si è evoluto.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Febbraio 2008)

*baratro...*

Io ci sono caduta da tradita.Dal mio punto di vista è piuttosto l'inferno.
Per chi ama il tradimento è l'inferno.
Si parla di cozze xchè un uomo\una donna ancora ama e non lascia...e si tira in mezzo la dignità.
Discorsi ovvi,fatti senza un minimo di rispetto nei confronti di un uomo\una donna che si è amato\a (?????????????)nel passato
Già chi tradisce ha fatto il salto di qualità...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi piace leggere le tue frasi, fra le righe si legge la certezza della tua scelta. Ed è bello.
> Purtroppo per me non è così. Sono sempre andata in giro per medici, pronto soccorso ecc. da sola sia per me che per mia figlia. Nei momenti di difficoltà sono rimasta sola. Due lutti, nessuna parola di conforto, in uno sono andata da sola nell'altro mi ha accompagnato perchè non si poteva esonerare. Nei momenti in cui il mio lavoro ha avuto degli scossoni non mi ha mai rincuorato o spronato. La mia vita è sempre stata in funzione della sua da quando ci siamo conosciuti. *L'ho sempre aiutato, spronato, difeso, avallato, incentivato, curato, sorretto, ho fatto il possibile e l'impossibile*. Credo che dopo tanta dedizione aspettarsi qualcosa da parte sua era forse naturale.
> L'amore non è a senso unico.


interessante Casa, molto interessante. ho sottolineato la frase perchè è ciò che ho sempre fatto con mia moglie e che - grazie al cielo sto riprendendo le forze per continuare a fare. Ho troppo pochi elementi perdirti cosa fare del tuo matrimonio ma vorrei raccontarti il mio modo di pormi perchè, secondo me, è simile al tuo. Ripercorrendo il mio cammino, credo, in certi momenti, di aver voluto rimanere solo. Sono bravissimo nell'aiutare, nel sorreggere nel fare tutto quello che tu hai brillantemente descritto. Ma ho chiesto mai aiuto? no Ho sempre pensato, con supponenza, che il mio modo di amare fosse talmente totalizzante che se e quando io avessi chiesto qualcosa questo avrebbe dovuto automaticamente arrivare. Non è così. Sei indubbiamente una persona forte, come lo sono io, ma è un errore pensare di non aver bisogno di aiuto. Anche io credo di aver tradito stanco di questa situazione e alla ricerca (effimera) di qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me, anche dal punto di vista sessuale. Ma se avessi saputo dire cosa non andava, se fossi stato meno presuntuoso e avessi dato più fiducia a mia moglie (se anche lei avesse colto qualche segnale che ioho sicuramente dato) tutto questo non saprebbe successo. L'amore non deve essere a senso unico ma le persone caratterialemente "forti" a volte lo rendono tale e soprattutto non sanno chiedere aiuto. Io sto imparando e, con sorpresa, scopro che c'è terreno fertile. non sono più lì ad aspettare che qualche cosa succeda, sono io che non ho paura di dire cosa mi sarei aspettato e se qualche comportamento mi ha ferito. Il percorso è lungo ma se la persona - nella fattispecie tuo marito - è di spessore le cose andranno sicuramente meglio. Tradire, anche se lo si fa per se stessi, per prendere qualcosa che non si ha nel proprio menage, non è una soluzione. Un abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

Scusate tutti ma io non ci credo. Mi sembra una resa bella e buona, una volta che qualcosa si è rotto, ed è cambiato non si torna più indietro, l'amore è assoluto, indissolubile, unico, questi sono racconti, alibi per sopravvivere negli amori finiti..


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

*Fay - B.D. - Casa*

Non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cioé io non lo so se siano alibi per amori finiti, o una sostanziale solitudine di fondo (nel caso di B.D. e Stef) che spinge ad essere quello piu' forte, quello che da' sempre senza mai chiedere niente in cambio...consentendo all'altro partner di sedersi, di non maturare, di non evolvere.

Ciascuno di noi porta il se stesso che è nei rapporti della sua vita, ovviamente (questa la dedichiamo a M. de Lapalisse 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  , pero' quando ci sono matrimoni di mezzo a me risulta difficile parlare di ALIBI.

E mi risulta difficile buttare l'acqua con il bambino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu Fay vivi anche in un ambiente particolare, piuttosto mondano, ma chi vive una vita strettamente familiare rischia di trovarsi sradicato da tutto e tutti. Il prezzo è altissimo per tutte le persone coinvolte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah?? non si tratta di solitudine, non ho nemmeno paura di essere sradicato, ho scommesso sul mio matrimonio e non desidero la perfezione, mi basta la serenità. in questi casi, di mezzo, c'è la vita: occhi sguardi crescita di esseri innocenti. io quando mi sono sposato ero strainnamorato perchè non provare a riscoprire certe cose?? anche perchè il tempo passa e se da un lato il dolore resta dall'altro ti fa anche vedere molte cose sotto altre angolazioni e apprezzare maggiormente ciò che si ha troppe volte dato per scontato. baci a tutti

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

Capisco veri, ma oddio non vivo nella mondanità totale, in questo periodo poi...monaca di clausura...e sono legatissima ai miei figli. 
Bastardo Dentro, ma se le cose fossero adnate diversamente avresti fatto realmente...dalla pelle al cuore??? Bacio grande, sai che TVB!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Capisco veri, ma oddio non vivo nella mondanità totale, in questo periodo poi...*monaca di clausura...*e sono legatissima ai miei figli.
> Bastardo Dentro, ma se le cose fossero adnate diversamente avresti fatto realmente...dalla pelle al cuore??? Bacio grande, sai che TVB!


 
di Monza?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (5 Febbraio 2008)

No, di Roma!


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E' incredibile come sono gli uomini....Io pure gli chiedo da due anni di lasciarci, sa pure che amo un altro....e lui invece non fa che propormi uscite, cene fuori...io non ci riesco. Io non lo amo più. Affetto immenso, amore in senso lato, due figli, ma il mio amore è LUI. Si è fatto male sabato scorso giocando a calcio. Devo medicarlo...oddio che impressione, non è la SUA pelle, non è il SUO odore...ed io non ci riesco più..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carissima, ti capisco molto bene; quando a casa mia sono iniziate a scoppiare le "bombe" a mio marito è venuto un bell'acciacco che lo ha steso a letto per 2 mesi risolvendo poi con un intervento...fortunatamente per lui solo una cosa meccanica ed io sono rimasta con lui a fare ....molto volentieri quello che per lui avevo sempr fatto.
Tutt'ora per me è la persona più importante l'ho sempre amato con tanta passione...dico sempre che se vedessi annegare lui o l'altro correrei a salvare lui ma, la passione è morta.
Non sono una persona che riesce a sopravvivere nell'abitudinario...il mio corpo si alimenta di passoni in tutto.
Posso dire di adorare i miei figli, i miei obbi mi riempiono la mente ogni cosa che faccio la faccio perchè mi piace e con tutta me stessa...ecco con lui il "tutto me stessa" non c'è più.
Non sai quanto mi manchi la sensazione di essere tutta per lui, è una sensazione che ho avuto viva per 23 anni ...poi mi sono resa conto che sbattevo sempre contro lo stesso muro e pian piano trovavo sempre meno giustificazioni al suo atteggiamento.
Quando sono tronata a casa dopo esser stata per conto mio quasi 2 anni l'ho fatto proprio perchè non volevo vederlo soffrire, mi aveva fatto ben capire che gli macavo troppo, ma ahimè senza la passione non ce l'ho fatta ...e ho combinato un disastro!


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> complimenti allora, hai fatto bene, ma continuo a non capire in che modo tuo marito non "ti lascia andare"


Sparisce e poi torna chiedendomi di tornare perchè senza di me non ce la fa.
vuole fare con me tutto quello che faccio e che non ha mai voluto fare prima...
poi scoppiano le ire perchè lui stesso si rende conto che quando dico "non ti amo più" è vero allora esplode e sparisce.
Ora è risparito ma chissà se durerà


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> interessante Casa, molto interessante. ho sottolineato la frase perchè è ciò che ho sempre fatto con mia moglie e che - grazie al cielo sto riprendendo le forze per continuare a fare. Ho troppo pochi elementi perdirti cosa fare del tuo matrimonio ma vorrei raccontarti il mio modo di pormi perchè, secondo me, è simile al tuo. Ripercorrendo il mio cammino, credo, in certi momenti, di aver voluto rimanere solo. Sono bravissimo nell'aiutare, nel sorreggere nel fare tutto quello che tu hai brillantemente descritto. Ma ho chiesto mai aiuto? no Ho sempre pensato, con supponenza, che il mio modo di amare fosse talmente totalizzante che se e quando io avessi chiesto qualcosa questo avrebbe dovuto automaticamente arrivare. Non è così. Sei indubbiamente una persona forte, come lo sono io, ma è un errore pensare di non aver bisogno di aiuto. Anche io credo di aver tradito stanco di questa situazione e alla ricerca (effimera) di qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me, anche dal punto di vista sessuale. Ma se avessi saputo dire cosa non andava, se fossi stato meno presuntuoso e avessi dato più fiducia a mia moglie (se anche lei avesse colto qualche segnale che ioho sicuramente dato) tutto questo non saprebbe successo. L'amore non deve essere a senso unico ma le persone caratterialemente "forti" a volte lo rendono tale e soprattutto non sanno chiedere aiuto. Io sto imparando e, con sorpresa, scopro che c'è terreno fertile. non sono più lì ad aspettare che qualche cosa succeda, sono io che non ho paura di dire cosa mi sarei aspettato e se qualche comportamento mi ha ferito. Il percorso è lungo ma se la persona - nella fattispecie tuo marito - è di spessore le cose andranno sicuramente meglio. Tradire, anche se lo si fa per se stessi, per prendere qualcosa che non si ha nel proprio menage, non è una soluzione. Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' strabiliante notare quanto tu nel descrivere la tua storia stia quasi raccontando la mia. Hai ragione sono stata troppo presuntuosa, ho pensato che potevo fare tutto io. Con un unica eccezione io nel tempo l'aiuto l'ho chiesto ed in parte in varie occasioni mi è stato negato. In altre credimi non dovevo chiederlo, sarebbe stato naturale offrirlo. Io in tanti anni mi sono lamentata, credimi non so' quante volte ho urlato e chiesto attenzione. Cambiava per una settimana e poi strada vecchia. Il mio tradimento, peraltro non cercato, è avvenuto dopo quando oramai non c'era piu' niente da fare, 10 mesi fa' ed è peraltro finito da poco. Non è mai stata una soluzione per me.
Ha fatto solo parte di un mio percorso interno, lungo cominciato anni fa. 
Grazie


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (6 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Capisco veri, ma oddio non vivo nella mondanità totale, in questo periodo poi...monaca di clausura...e sono legatissima ai miei figli.
> Bastardo Dentro, ma se le cose fossero adnate diversamente avresti fatto realmente...dalla pelle al cuore??? Bacio grande, sai che TVB!


 
bellissima Fay, L'ho detto sempre e lo ripeto, sono un combattente leale e non rinnego mai ciò che ho fatto ho ciò che ho pensato. avrei lasciato mia moglie. Non so (più) se sarebbe stato così giusto farlo. però l'avrei fatto e lo dico anche ad un anno di distanza. Sarebbe ipocrita non dirlo. Però le cose sono andate diversamente, la vita prosegue e deve proseguire bene e le cose, finalmente, cominciano anche a venire in maniera naturale. non scappo più, non ho sempre lo suardo oltre... e sono concentrato sulla mia famiglia, sul mio lavoro e sui miei hobbies. una parvenza di equilibrio .... sopra la follia...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....pensateci bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello che mi sembra facile è il tuo atteggiamento che cade in luoghi comuni o nel mio caso "leggende metropolitane".
Ma esistono veramente mariti che portano lemogli dal dottore?...che sono di sostegno qundo uno sta male? che si alzano a rimboccare le coperte ai figli quando hanno la tosse?...che portano la moglie in giro a vedere il mondo?
A casa mia il marito era bravo nel farmi ridere (mi sono molto divertita con lui) stando comodi in salotto e anche bravo nelle coccole culinarie.
Peccato che di avere 2 figli se ne è accorto quando quelli avevano più di 20 anni!
Peccato che dal dottore l'ho sempre portato io ...imbiancato la casa? io! uffici banche casini? diceva..."pensaci tu chelo sai fare" 
Insomma dove sono i mariti che dici tu?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora Vere ti rispondo. L'amore finito non è un alibi. Non è questione di solitudine. Si è vero la prima volta scrissi di essere di nuovo sola, è vero ma lui non è arrivato per questo. E' stato come ho detto a BD un punto in un percorso personale. Diciamo che ad un certo punto della mia vita ho voluto fare un gesto egoistico. MI sono accorta che facevo e faccio tanto per gli altri e mai niente per me. Che alla fine di tutto io mi ritrovero' dove vanno a finire tutti e non volevo rinunciare a provare emozioni, volevo risentirmi viva, e volevo provare a fare sesso con un altra persona che non fosse mio marito. Ti diro' quello che dissi alla mia amica dopo innumervoli riflessioni, perchè saro' sincera non l'amavo piu' ma di cornificarlo non mi andava molto a genio. Ho detto è una persona impegnata, è lontano, rischia quanto me, volgio provare questa sensazione non durerà piu' di un mese o due. E che ne sapevo io che la cosa ci prendeva così, che si arrivava a dieci mesi, che io mi sarei innamorata, che l'avrei dovuto lasciare per vari motivi, certo questo in conto non l'avevo messo. Come dico sempre se avessi la palla di cristallo .......


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che parlavo di donne che si accorgono che il loro UOMO è andato e POI cercano di riprenderselo (anche se prima era un soprammobile!)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so cosa dirti perchè la mia vita è stata il contrario.
Pendevo dalla sua vita. Ogni cosa che decidevo di fare era in fuozione del suo benessere e della sua tranquillità ma alla fine ho dovuto ammettere che il soprammobile eo io.
Lui faceva i cavoli suoi perchè sapeva che c'ero e ci sarei senpre stata.
Ora dice di aver capito di essermi mancato e che dare le cose per scontato è sbagliato.
Peccato...io credo che non si chida la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati!


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Quello che mi sembra facile è il tuo atteggiamento che cade in luoghi comuni o nel mio caso "leggende metropolitane".
> Ma esistono veramente mariti che portano lemogli dal dottore?...che sono di sostegno qundo uno sta male? che si alzano a rimboccare le coperte ai figli quando hanno la tosse?...che portano la moglie in giro a vedere il mondo?
> A casa mia il marito era bravo nel farmi ridere (mi sono molto divertita con lui) stando comodi in salotto e anche bravo nelle coccole culinarie.
> Peccato che di avere 2 figli se ne è accorto quando quelli avevano più di 20 anni!
> ...


Esistono il mio amante è così. Ops ex amante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lui è per lei quello che io sono per il mio.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti perchè la mia vita è stata il contrario.
> Pendevo dalla sua vita. Ogni cosa che decidevo di fare era in fuozione del suo benessere e della sua tranquillità ma alla fine ho dovuto ammettere che il soprammobile eo io.
> Lui faceva i cavoli suoi perchè sapeva che c'ero e ci sarei senpre stata.
> Ora dice di aver capito di essermi mancato e che dare le cose per scontato è sbagliato.
> Peccato...io credo che non si chida la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati!


Dio mio sentire parlare te è come sentire me stessa.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oh invece gli amanti sono toda joya toda beleza.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E chi l'ha detto?
Non è sempre cosi
Capita che l'amate possa essere l'uomo col quale condividi molte cose ...anche fatiche...non solo gioie e scopate...
Ho l'impressione che tu dia troppe cose per scontato.


----------



## Old pincopallina (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Sparisce e poi torna chiedendomi di tornare perchè senza di me non ce la fa.
> vuole fare con me tutto quello che faccio e che non ha mai voluto fare prima...
> poi scoppiano le ire perchè lui stesso si rende conto che quando dico "non ti amo più" è vero allora esplode e sparisce.
> Ora è risparito ma chissà se durerà


buongiorno alnair e tutti,
un disastro insomma...mi chiedo come hai fatto a stare via per due anni e poi ritornare, per poi voler riandare...ma trovare definitivamente una "dimensione" è così difficile??
immagino che con i figli così grandi non siate nemmeno + voi dei giovincelli, ed anche se capisco che lui abbia difficoltà oggettive rispetto alla "solitudine" (ma manco + di tanto visto che è il tipo che si consola facilmente) perchè non riesci definitivamente ad andare tu se è quello che vuoi???

e poi in generale a voi tutte/i: leggevo di fay e casa, mi pare, che chiedono ai rispettivi mariti di essere "lasciate"???
ma scusate perchè non prendete una decisione in proprio (mentre però in proprio decidete di tradire) e sottoponete questa ai vs compagni invece di aspettare che lo facciano loro???
posso capire chi soffre di problemi economici per cui molto dipende dal consorte ed ovviamente ci va coi piedi di piombo, ma chi non ne ha perchè agisce così???


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> buongiorno alnair e tutti,
> un disastro insomma...mi chiedo come hai fatto a stare via per due anni e poi ritornare, per poi voler riandare...ma trovare definitivamente una "dimensione" è così difficile??
> immagino che con i figli così grandi non siate nemmeno + voi dei giovincelli, ed anche se capisco che lui abbia difficoltà oggettive rispetto alla "solitudine" (ma manco + di tanto visto che è il tipo che si consola facilmente) perchè non riesci definitivamente ad andare tu se è quello che vuoi???
> 
> ...




Tecnicamente hai ragione, ma non lo faccio per principio. Io me ne vado faccio le valigie e trasloco me, mia figlia e animali domestici vari. Eh dove vado????? Scusami tanto il suo papi ha piu' di una casa che se ne vada lui!


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi piace leggere le tue frasi, fra le righe si legge la certezza della tua scelta. Ed è bello.
> Purtroppo per me non è così. Sono sempre andata in giro per medici, pronto soccorso ecc. da sola sia per me che per mia figlia. Nei momenti di difficoltà sono rimasta sola. Due lutti, nessuna parola di conforto, in uno sono andata da sola nell'altro mi ha accompagnato perchè non si poteva esonerare. Nei momenti in cui il mio lavoro ha avuto degli scossoni non mi ha mai rincuorato o spronato. La mia vita è sempre stata in funzione della sua da quando ci siamo conosciuti. L'ho sempre aiutato, spronato, difeso, avallato, incentivato, curato, sorretto, ho fatto il possibile e l'impossibile. Credo che dopo tanta dedizione aspettarsi qualcosa da parte sua era forse naturale.
> L'amore non è a senso unico.


Mamma mia! leggendo te mi sembra di vedermi allo specchio...sob!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto?
> Non è sempre cosi
> Capita che l'amate possa essere l'uomo col quale condividi molte cose ...anche fatiche...non solo gioie e scopate...
> Ho l'impressione che tu dia troppe cose per scontato.


 
parliamone quando invece di 25 avrai 4000 messaggi come me.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*mah...*



alnair ha detto:


> Sbagli....ho fatto di tutto per uscirn prima.
> La storia con l'amante è iniziata quando ero fuori da casa mia


 
Quindi che amante sarebbe.... se sei fuori da casa e dal matrimonio?
Devo aver perso qualche passaggio...
Quanto al fatto che gli uomini non se ne vanno............perchè dovrebbero?
Alla fine se non hanno pronta l'alternativa di convidenza la scelta è tornare da mammà o fare il single e doversi provvedere da solo di tutto quello che la moglie comunque approntava. A volte la risposta è meno arzigogolata e concettuale di quanto si creda....
Bruja


p.s. Il fatto che poi tu abbia avuto dei revivals e la situazione sia impicciata fa parte della storia comune di tante donne che non scelgono perchè la scelta sarebbe anadrsene e quindi si aspetta che se ne vada lui.... e lui come ho detto, anche non gli importasse granchè di salvare il salvabile, non credo abbia voglia di far fagotto.    Tu sei piena di sentimenti offesi e dignità trascurata, ma credo che quello che a lui importa non contempli queste tue esigenze...


----------



## Old pincopallina (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> Tecnicamente hai ragione, ma non lo faccio per principio. Io me ne vado faccio le valigie e trasloco me, mia figlia e animali domestici vari. Eh dove vado????? Scusami tanto il suo papi ha piu' di una casa che se ne vada lui!


 
e se tu aspetti che vada lui, hai voglia!!!
fattene dare una in affitto e così te ne vai tu, io non la vedo così difficile, almeno economicamente non avete disagi...sapessi com'è difficile invece quando ti devi pure arrabbattare....


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> *Quello che mi sembra facile è il tuo atteggiamento che cade in luoghi comuni o nel mio caso "leggende metropolitane*".
> Ma esistono veramente mariti che portano lemogli dal dottore?...che sono di sostegno qundo uno sta male? che si alzano a rimboccare le coperte ai figli quando hanno la tosse?...che portano la moglie in giro a vedere il mondo?
> A casa mia il marito era bravo nel farmi ridere (mi sono molto divertita con lui) stando comodi in salotto e anche bravo nelle coccole culinarie.
> Peccato che di avere 2 figli se ne è accorto quando quelli avevano più di 20 anni!
> ...


 
Io ti trovo maleducata. E di nuovo maleducata.
Tu non sai niente di me.

E si, io ho un marito meraviglioso.

Esistono. Eccome se esistono.

Ed esistono anche gli amanti che vogliono bene davvero e sono brave persone. Ma, e qui non credo di sbagliarmi, *è il ruolo di "amante" che è tale per cui certe cose tra amanti NON LE SI CONDIVIDE.*

*Il momento in cui le si condivide non si è piu' amanti, ma una coppia a tutti gli effetti, con tutti i suoi umanissimi limiti.*

E non parlo per luoghi comuni e leggende metropolitane. Sei appena arrivata, un po' di rispetto per chi è qui da anni. E, a naso, ne ha sentite piu' di te (e non solo qui).

E francamente non comprendo il tuo astio. Sei sola ti sei liberata del marito incapace ed egoista, hai un uomo che ti ama...che ti rode? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono stata matrimonialmente molto fortunata...o accorta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa vuol dire questo?
Stai dicendo che quando ad un certo punto della vita la parte che è sempre stata forte nel rapporto havesse bisogno di sostegno non deve aspettarsi di averlo?
Se amore è dare ....come mai qualcuno non da mai? Se non dobbiamo aspettarci aiuto quando abbiamo bisogno ...siamo amate dai nostri uomini?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire questo?
> Stai dicendo che quando ad un certo punto della vita la parte che è sempre stata forte nel rapporto havesse bisogno di sostegno non deve aspettarsi di averlo?
> Se amore è dare ....come mai qualcuno non da mai? Se non dobbiamo aspettarci aiuto quando abbiamo bisogno ...siamo amate dai nostri uomini?


ma la reciprocità non sta anche nel concedersi l'un l'altro la possibilità di essere forti, di esserci davvero, di non vivere il rapporto secondo modalità madre - figlio che finché ci andavano bene abbiamo usato e abusato...e ora non vanno piu' bene?!

Forse amare è anche aiutarsi a crescere l'un l'altro...

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*

Credo che Verena abbia solo voluto significare che tutto sommato la tua situazione non è tragica e, data la lunga esperienza di disagi che leggiamo, se alla fine tu sei fuori dai problemi matrimoniali, hai chi ti supporta emotivamente e sentimentalmente e non hai grandi problemi pratici o pedestri.... forse dovresti dire con chiarezza se la tua domanda iniziale era solo accademica o se hai dei quesiti con i quali ti stai confrontanto e desideri dei pareri....
Non mi pare che ci sia motivo di agitarsi... vedila dalla parte nostra, che di amanti attivi e passivi ne leggiamo continuamentee, e alla fine, sembra strano, ma sono tutti nella stessa barca che.... frequentemente, nonostante navighi, fa acqua!
E questa è, in estrema sintesi, una risposta.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> buongiorno alnair e tutti,
> un disastro insomma...mi chiedo come hai fatto a stare via per due anni e poi ritornare, per poi voler riandare...ma trovare definitivamente una "dimensione" è così difficile??
> immagino che con i figli così grandi non siate nemmeno + voi dei giovincelli, ed anche se capisco che lui abbia difficoltà oggettive rispetto alla "solitudine" (ma manco + di tanto visto che è il tipo che si consola facilmente) perchè non riesci definitivamente ad andare tu se è quello che vuoi???
> 
> ...


Percè tutt'ora mi sento molto protettiva nei suoi confronti.
Se fosse andato lui avrebbe forse preso coscenza di ciò che stava succedendo, avrbbe imparato a organizzarsi. Da quel che so ora passa le girnate non lavorative sul divano con l tapparelle mezzo abbassate e non incontra più spesso gli amici.
Mi dispiace ma questa volta terrò duro anche perchè se tornassi da lui...gli farei ancora più male


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Ecco*



alnair ha detto:


> Percè tutt'ora mi sento molto protettiva nei suoi confronti.
> Se fosse andato lui avrebbe forse preso coscenza di ciò che stava succedendo, avrbbe imparato a organizzarsi. Da quel che so ora passa le girnate non lavorative sul divano con l tapparelle mezzo abbassate e non incontra più spesso gli amici.
> Mi dispiace ma questa volta terrò duro anche perchè se tornassi da lui...gli farei ancora più male


E' chiaro che hai preso la tua decisione ed hai visto ben chiaro cosa serva a te ed a lui.  Tu non sei una crocerossina, e lui deve abituarsi a sbrogliarsela da solo, tanto più che la tua "stampella" non lo supporta più. A volte si può essere protettivi, meglio rendere adulti, anche negando di accettare ruoli subordinati.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> interessante Casa, molto interessante. ho sottolineato la frase perchè è ciò che ho sempre fatto con mia moglie e che - grazie al cielo sto riprendendo le forze per continuare a fare. Ho troppo pochi elementi perdirti cosa fare del tuo matrimonio ma vorrei raccontarti il mio modo di pormi perchè, secondo me, è simile al tuo. Ripercorrendo il mio cammino, credo, in certi momenti, di aver voluto rimanere solo. Sono bravissimo nell'aiutare, nel sorreggere nel fare tutto quello che tu hai brillantemente descritto. Ma ho chiesto mai aiuto? no Ho sempre pensato, con supponenza, che il mio modo di amare fosse talmente totalizzante che se e quando io avessi chiesto qualcosa questo avrebbe dovuto automaticamente arrivare. Non è così. Sei indubbiamente una persona forte, come lo sono io, ma è un errore pensare di non aver bisogno di aiuto. Anche io credo di aver tradito stanco di questa situazione e alla ricerca (effimera) di qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me, anche dal punto di vista sessuale. Ma se avessi saputo dire cosa non andava, se fossi stato meno presuntuoso e avessi dato più fiducia a mia moglie (se anche lei avesse colto qualche segnale che ioho sicuramente dato) tutto questo non saprebbe successo. L'amore non deve essere a senso unico ma le persone caratterialemente "forti" a volte lo rendono tale e soprattutto non sanno chiedere aiuto. Io sto imparando e, con sorpresa, scopro che c'è terreno fertile. non sono più lì ad aspettare che qualche cosa succeda, sono io che non ho paura di dire cosa mi sarei aspettato e se qualche comportamento mi ha ferito. Il percorso è lungo ma se la persona - nella fattispecie tuo marito - è di spessore le cose andranno sicuramente meglio. Tradire, anche se lo si fa per se stessi, per prendere qualcosa che non si ha nel proprio menage, non è una soluzione. Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Accidenti! Sinceramente sono stupita di quanto sia comune un'esperienza come la mia! Tu...Casa...Fay ecc...
Non so se dirti bravo ...se ci riesci a tornare e star sereno sei proprio bravo.
Per quel che è stata la mia esperienza invece, proprio perchè abituata a essere forte e non chiedere, credevo che tornando sarei riuscita a rifare tutto con lo stesso entusiasmo...ora penso che forse quel giorno avevo bevuto!


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> parliamone quando invece di 25 avrai 4000 messaggi come me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, però non credo che 4000 messaggi siano tutti riferiti ad amabili uomini bistrattati dalle odiose mogli rompiscatole ... ogni messaggio avrà la sua storia.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quindi che amante sarebbe.... se sei fuori da casa e dal matrimonio?
> Devo aver perso qualche passaggio...
> Quanto al fatto che gli uomini non se ne vanno............perchè dovrebbero?
> Alla fine se non hanno pronta l'alternativa di convidenza la scelta è tornare da mammà o fare il single e doversi provvedere da solo di tutto quello che la moglie comunque approntava. A volte la risposta è meno arzigogolata e concettuale di quanto si creda....
> ...


Infatti me ne sono andata.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ti trovo maleducata. E di nuovo maleducata.
> Tu non sai niente di me.
> 
> E si, io ho un marito meraviglioso.
> ...


Mi spiace veramente aver dato l'idea della maleducata.
Quella che ho avuto io nel leggere il tuo tentativo di invitarci ala pacatezza è stata di superficialità, nemmeno tu sai niente di me ma mi hai già messo in una qualche scatola ch sai tu.
Forse non mi aspettavo di essere messa in un fascio al quale sento di non appartenere.
Non mi credo di essere nessuno ma non pensavo che gli ultimi arrivati non potessero dire la loro...starò più zitta e tranquilla.
Che avevo un marito merviglioso l'ho detto per ...sicuramente 23 anni!
Cosa mi rode?
Nulla... credo sia inutile cercare di tirarlo fuori, mi ero illusa che iscrivemi a questo forum mi aiutasse a capire cosa mi logora ma mi viene da dirti "scusa il disturbo"


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Mi spiace veramente aver dato l'idea della maleducata.
> Quella che ho avuto io nel leggere il tuo tentativo di invitarci ala pacatezza è stata di superficialità, nemmeno tu sai niente di me ma mi hai già messo in una qualche scatola ch sai tu.
> Forse non mi aspettavo di essere messa in un fascio al quale sento di non appartenere.
> Non mi credo di essere nessuno ma non pensavo che gli ultimi arrivati non potessero dire la loro...starò più zitta e tranquilla.
> ...


... io mi chiedo, a volte, se quando si legge, si legge dav-_vero_... o se, magari leggendo _vera_-mente, non si finga di capire... quando la virtuosità starebbe nel leggere _vera_-mente e nel capire, o provare a capire, _vera_-mente... molto pacatamente, ti chiedo: sei sicura di aver capito quello che ha scritto Verena67?... nel merito, intendo... sul punto... perché quello che ha scritto, non è_ assoluta_-mente banale... ed attiene al ruolo giocato e alla sua natura onto-_logica_... vedi, io, per esempio, non sono completamente d'accordo con lei ma vedo molto bene che quello che ha scritto meriterebbe un'ampia trattazione e non una riduzione a bisticci & baruffe...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> Infatti me ne sono andata.


 

Se te ne fossi andata "risolta" non avresti motivo di confronto o di sentire opinioni altrui.... guarda che non lo dico contro di te ma nel tuo interesse.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io mi chiedo, a volte, se quando si legge, si legge dav-_vero_... o se, magari leggendo _vera_-mente, non si finga di capire... quando la virtuosità starebbe nel leggere _vera_-mente e nel capire, o provare a capire, _vera_-mente... molto pacatamente, ti chiedo: sei sicura di aver capito quello che ha scritto Verena67?... nel merito, intendo... sul punto... perché quello che ha scritto, non è_ assoluta_-mente banale... ed attiene al ruolo giocato e alla sua natura onto-_logica_... vedi, io, per esempio, non sono completamente d'accordo con lei ma vedo molto bene che quello che ha scritto meriterebbe un'ampia trattazione e non una riduzione a bisticci & baruffe...


Certo che l'ho letto e l'ho capito ma mi sono sentita zittita e liquidata come una che non possa avere problemi e cerca solo rogne.
Ho già letto libri proprio su quello di cui parla Verena67 e abbondanti rimproveri da parte della mia psicologa.
Non era certo mia intenzione cadere in bisticci e baruffe...se questa è stata la vostra impressione.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io mi chiedo, a volte, se quando si legge, si legge dav-_vero_... o se, magari leggendo _vera_-mente, non si finga di capire... quando la virtuosità starebbe nel leggere _vera_-mente e nel capire, o provare a capire, _vera_-mente... molto pacatamente, ti chiedo: sei sicura di aver capito quello che ha scritto Verena67?... nel merito, intendo... sul punto... perché quello che ha scritto, non è_ assoluta_-mente banale... ed attiene al ruolo giocato e alla sua natura onto-_logica_... vedi, io, per esempio, non sono completamente d'accordo con lei ma vedo molto bene che quello che ha scritto meriterebbe un'ampia trattazione e non una riduzione a bisticci & baruffe...


Certo che l'ho letto e l'ho capito ma mi sono sentita zittita e liquidata come una che non possa avere problemi e cerca solo rogne.
Ho già letto libri proprio su quello di cui parla Verena67 e abbondanti rimproveri da parte della mia psicologa.
Non era certo mia intenzione cadere in bisticci e baruffe...se questa è stata la vostra impressione.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se te ne fossi andata "risolta" non avresti motivo di confronto o di sentire opinioni altrui.... guarda che non lo dico contro di te ma nel tuo interesse.
> Bruja


Questo è chiaro.
Sono entrata qui alla ricerca di qualcuno con la mia stessa esperienza;
la mia frase iniziale era ben precisa.
Il turbamento c'è e come!
Mi sono costruita un castello con la cacca e ne ho impestato tutti quelli che mi circondano...è questo il mio turbamento.


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> .



Era un doppione?


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era un doppione?


Mari' ma il tuo di doppione che fine ha fatto????


----------



## Old alnair (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era un doppione?


no...sono imbranata


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mari' ma il tuo di doppione che fine ha fatto????


BOH! ... stara' cagando (scusa il francesino).


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> no...sono imbranata


Tranquilla, imparerai.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' strabiliante notare quanto tu nel descrivere la tua storia stia quasi raccontando la mia. Hai ragione sono stata troppo presuntuosa, ho pensato che potevo fare tutto io. *Con un unica eccezione io nel tempo l'aiuto l'ho chiesto ed in parte in varie occasioni mi è stato negato. In altre credimi non dovevo chiederlo, sarebbe stato naturale offrirlo.* Io in tanti anni mi sono lamentata, credimi non so' quante volte ho urlato e chiesto attenzione. Cambiava per una settimana e poi strada vecchia. Il mio tradimento, peraltro non cercato, è avvenuto dopo quando oramai non c'era piu' niente da fare, 10 mesi fa' ed è peraltro finito da poco. Non è mai stata una soluzione per me.
> Ha fatto solo parte di un mio percorso interno, lungo cominciato anni fa.
> Grazie


Questo è un passaggio nodale, quello delle apsettative, ci sono momenti in cui senti che l'aiuto e la comprensione debbano arrivare - a prescindere - e quando non arrivano ci si sente enormemente frustrati. Nel mio caso non mi sono limitato a dare ma ho automaticamente generato grandi apsettative che inevitabilmente sono andate deluse. Io credo che questa sensazione su di me abbia cotntribuito molto a portarmi sulla strada del tradimento. Ho riconsiderato interamente tutto il mio percorso cercando di mettermi in discussione per capire se io amavo in una maniera costruttiva - e soprattutto se ero amato in una maniera costruttiva -. Ad entrambe le domande la risposta è stata no. mia moglie mi amava " a costo zero", senza sacrificio, senza dover in qualche modo compiere (mai) un azione che non fosse conforme al suo moo di pensare (anche se non potevo non percepire il suo amore). Da parte mia io amavo in maniera sia romantica sia pratica ma ero forse troppo critico ed avulso dalla sua realtà. In parole povere c'erano due piani diversi che la nascita dei figli hanno contribuito a rendere ancora più diversi... un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Alnair*

Io penso che era evidente qual'era (è) il tuo problema. Lo enunci bene.

E penso che con il tempo ti abituerai anche ai nostri toni, che a volte sono duri e non fanno sconti a nessuno.

Ma non nascondono cattiveria perché, qui tutti te lo possono testimoniare, si ASCOLTA TUTTI. E nei limiti del possibile si cerca di essere d'aiuto.

Pero' perché si stabilisca empatia occorre che si parli chiaro. A volte ci vuole un po' per arrivare al nucleo del problema.

Il tuo è evidente che *non è l'amante.*

Di lui non parli né bene né male, non ne parli proprio. E' meramente strumentale.

*Il tuo orizzonte visivo  - emotivamente  - è il marito (ex? Come diceva Toto'..."ma mi faccia il piacere!").*

Io sono sempre dell'idea che il marito, a priori, sia sempre piu' importante di qualunque amante. Anche quando (raramente ma capita) arriva una tutta trulla (buon per lei....) che dice "Ho lasciato mio marito perché ho trovato un uomo meraviglioso", resto convinta che se...la stia raccontando.

E il rapporto con il marito resta, emotivamente, sempre centrale.

Poi per carità nella vita si cambia anche, è lecito lasciarsi, è lecito rifarsi una vita, tutto quello che voi.

Ma psicologicamente il fantasma di Lord Macbeth - per le ladies - non è facile da buttare giu' dalla torre. Ci vanno anni di SERIA elaborazione (o il piu' completo denial - diniego della realtà - , *ma tu non mi sembri tipo da piu' completo denial....).*

Per cui affrontiamo le cose con il loro nome, e i nostri dolori e limiti per quello che sono, non per quello che agiograficamente vorremmo che fossero (il generico lamento "vorrei che mio marito mi lasciasse andare" a mio avviso, sono dura, lascia il tempo che trova quanto "non esistono piu' le mezze stagioni": se una vuole davvero, si alza e se ne va!)

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso che era evidente qual'era (è) il tuo problema. Lo enunci bene.
> 
> E penso che con il tempo ti abituerai anche ai nostri toni, che a volte sono duri e non fanno sconti a nessuno.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old alnair (7 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Questo è un passaggio nodale, quello delle apsettative, ci sono momenti in cui senti che l'aiuto e la comprensione debbano arrivare - a prescindere - e quando non arrivano ci si sente enormemente frustrati. Nel mio caso non mi sono limitato a dare ma ho automaticamente generato grandi apsettative che inevitabilmente sono andate deluse. Io credo che questa sensazione su di me abbia cotntribuito molto a portarmi sulla strada del tradimento. Ho riconsiderato interamente tutto il mio percorso cercando di mettermi in discussione per capire se io amavo in una maniera costruttiva - e soprattutto se ero amato in una maniera costruttiva -. Ad entrambe le domande la risposta è stata no. mia moglie mi amava " a costo zero", senza sacrificio, senza dover in qualche modo compiere (mai) un azione che non fosse conforme al suo moo di pensare (anche se non potevo non percepire il suo amore). Da parte mia io amavo in maniera sia romantica sia pratica ma ero forse troppo critico ed avulso dalla sua realtà. In parole povere c'erano due piani diversi che la nascita dei figli hanno contribuito a rendere ancora più diversi... un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mi sembra che il succo del discorso sia che, cercando di seguire il nostro amore, abbiamo dato troppo finchè alla fine rendendoci conto della non reciprocità del rapporto (non voglio dire dell'amore perchè quello dei nostri compagni forse è solo un modo diverso di dare amore) ci siamo sentiti sanguisugati e ribellandoci abbiamo creato il grosso danno


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (7 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il succo del discorso sia che, cercando di seguire il nostro amore, abbiamo dato troppo finchè alla fine rendendoci conto della non reciprocità del rapporto (non voglio dire dell'amore perchè quello dei nostri compagni forse è solo un modo diverso di dare amore) ci siamo sentiti sanguisugati e ribellandoci abbiamo creato il grosso danno


 
Si, semplificando è così. nel mio caso non puoi non percepire una forma di amore ma non è quello che tu vorresti, o meglio, ci sono fasi della vita in cui sembra bastarti ed altre in cui la mancanza di un appoggio di qualcuno che ti aiuti a risolvere i problemi sembra insormontabile. Io sono cresciuto in fretta lavoro da quando ho 18 anni, ho sempre giocato per arrotondare... nel mentre facevo l'uniersità prima, l'esame di stato poi, tutto lavorando, vivendo solo, smpre preoccupato di non pesare su nessuno e di aiutarela mia famiglia di origine. Certo, volevo e voglio essere protettivo ci tengo a fare in modo che la donna che sta con me si senta una regina, sempre coccolata e gratificata dal mio amore, però.... ci deve essere - nel rispetto dei caratteri - reciprocità. Io non ho avuto l'umiltà di chiederla, di dirle che stavo male e così sono andato a cercarmi il rimedio e lagratificazione altrove. Se ripercorro il cammino, la scelta di tradire è proprio figlia della mia incapacità di chiedere aiuto, di dire di no alle persone a cui vuoi bene. Questo non comporta assoluzione, anzi... quella noi crediamo essere una manifestazione di forza - essere indipendenti - in realtà è solo insicurezza. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old alnair (7 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso che era evidente qual'era (è) il tuo problema. Lo enunci bene.
> 
> E penso che con il tempo ti abituerai anche ai nostri toni, che a volte sono duri e non fanno sconti a nessuno.
> 
> ...


Come persona mi manca tantissimo ma se devo essere sincera quello che mi manca è quello che ho sempre desiderato che lui mi desse; il fatto che tutto questo non sia arrivato quando lo desideravo mi fa sentire un fallimento.
Se mi concentro a pensare a quello che in realta era il nostro rapporto mi viene da scappare.
Non parlo dell'amante perchè non è lui il problema?
Hai ragione su una cosa...devo imparare a tirar fuori tutte le cose.
Ora però non ce la faccio, l'amante che adoro, che vorrei respirare ogni attimo...è in realtà un amore tormentato e impossibile.
Non riesco in questo momento è troppo dura per me discutere anche questo.
Sento di dover procedere per gradini...
il primo è il rapporto coi figli il secondo riuscire a staccarmi veramente dalla dipendenza emotiva del marito e quindi imparare a vivere sola...risolvere i casini con l'amante sarà sicuramente l'ultimo proprio perchè solo se risolverò gli altri anche questo potrebbe risolversi


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> Come persona mi manca tantissimo ma se devo essere sincera quello che mi manca è quello che ho sempre desiderato che lui mi desse; il fatto che tutto questo non sia arrivato quando lo desideravo mi fa sentire un fallimento.
> Se mi concentro a pensare a quello che in realta era il nostro rapporto mi viene da scappare.
> Non parlo dell'amante perchè non è lui il problema?
> Hai ragione su una cosa...devo imparare a tirar fuori tutte le cose.
> ...


 
Molto chiara ed onesta la tua esposizione, ma a questo punto, finchè non ci saranno tutte le tessere del mosaico, sarà difficile darti risposte fattive.... e ti dirò, che non tutto fosse stato detto mi sembrava abbastanza orobabile.... hai delle evidenti resistenze ed è giusto che tu ti apra quando sari pronta.
Nel frattempo sai che ci siamo.... anche solo per un saluto, una parola....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Come persona mi manca tantissimo ma se devo essere sincera quello che mi manca è quello che ho sempre desiderato che lui mi desse; il fatto che tutto questo non sia arrivato quando lo desideravo mi fa sentire un fallimento.
> Se mi concentro a pensare a quello che in realta era il nostro rapporto mi viene da scappare.
> Non parlo dell'amante perchè non è lui il problema?
> Hai ragione su una cosa...devo imparare a tirar fuori tutte le cose.
> ...


 
Anche! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ora tutto si chiarisce....stai saltando senza rete....

Non è facile per niente, lo comprendo.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old alnair (7 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi per "senza rete"?
Certezze in me stessa?...Fiducia in me stessa?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per "senza rete"?
> Certezze in me stessa?...Fiducia in me stessa?


 
Anche. Ma sostanzialmente lasci un legame primario come il matrimonio...per il niente (tormentato e impossibile = Sposato?).

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche. Ma sostanzialmente lasci un legame primario come il matrimonio...per il niente (tormentato e impossibile = Sposato?).
> 
> Bacio!


Vere non scordare che quel legame primario lei l'ha reciso anche indipendentemente dall'altro...non sempre si lascia un ramo solo se già ci si è attaccati a un altro...specie se già coi piedi si è per terra.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il punto è quello...ha i piedi già ben piantati per terra?


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Si, semplificando è così. nel mio caso non puoi non percepire una forma di amore ma non è quello che tu vorresti, o meglio, ci sono fasi della vita in cui sembra bastarti ed altre in cui la mancanza di un appoggio di qualcuno che ti aiuti a risolvere i problemi sembra insormontabile. Io sono cresciuto in fretta lavoro da quando ho 18 anni, ho sempre giocato per arrotondare... nel mentre facevo l'uniersità prima, l'esame di stato poi, tutto lavorando, vivendo solo, smpre preoccupato di non pesare su nessuno e di aiutarela mia famiglia di origine. Certo, volevo e voglio essere protettivo ci tengo a fare in modo che la donna che sta con me si senta una regina, sempre coccolata e gratificata dal mio amore, però.... ci deve essere - nel rispetto dei caratteri - reciprocità. Io non ho avuto l'umiltà di chiederla, di dirle che stavo male e così sono andato a cercarmi il rimedio e lagratificazione altrove. Se ripercorro il cammino, la scelta di tradire è proprio figlia della mia incapacità di chiedere aiuto, di dire di no alle persone a cui vuoi bene. Questo non comporta assoluzione, anzi... quella noi crediamo essere una manifestazione di forza - essere indipendenti - in realtà è solo insicurezza. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


mi scuso per la sparizione ma ho avuto un pessimo fine settimana.
Carissimo B.D. come dirti che sembri veramente il mio specchio...giovedì ho incontrato mio marito per strada...brutto incontro...ci siamo messi a camminare e abbiamo tirato fuori rancori a non finire.
Il tirare fuori rancori è sintomo chiaro della mia inscurezza. Se tuttte le cose le avessi dette da subito non mi troverei a questo punto.
Se però devo essere sincera in realtà io le tiravo fuori ...probabilmente con poca determinazione.
Quando dicevo cosa non andava o di cosa avrei avuto bisogno avevo comunque un atteggiamento di protezione nei suoi confronti; insomma, sotto sotto gli dicevo "ma non ti preoccupare so che sei fatto cosi e ti amo ugualmente"


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vere non scordare che quel legame primario lei l'ha reciso anche indipendentemente dall'altro...non sempre si lascia un ramo solo se già ci si è attaccati a un altro...specie se già coi piedi si è per terra..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per questa precisazione.
Non riesco a volte a capire perchè tutti ed in primis il marito si dimenticano che la rottura è arrivata prima.
Sembra che il motivo per cui un matrimonio si possa rompere sia solo il tradimento...tutto il resto non conta


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche. Ma sostanzialmente lasci un legame primario come il matrimonio...per il niente (tormentato e impossibile = Sposato?).
> 
> Bacio!


E' una persona che conosco da tanto tempo (almeno 13 anni), negli anni mi ha insegnato ad amare un qualcosa che nemmeno pensavo esistesse per me.
Dopo che ho lasciato il marito la prima volta ci siamo trovati a fare insieme una cosa impegnativa e quando ormai ci sentivamo sicuri di esserci riusciti ci siamo tranquillizzati a vicenda con un abbraccio.
Quell'abbraccio per me è stato fatale.
 Normalmente sono sempre rigida anche col marito lo ero, quasi per marcherare continuamente le mie debolezze, ma in quell'abbraccio è scattato uno strano meccanismo e mi sono sentita completamente rilassata; in me non esisteva più nessuna rigidità.
Tormentato e impossibile=sposato?
No non è sposato...ma forse è peggio.
Non ho ancora il coraggio di parlarne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E' una persona che conosco da tanto tempo (almeno 13 anni), negli anni mi ha insegnato ad amare un qualcosa che nemmeno pensavo esistesse per me.
> Dopo che ho lasciato il marito la prima volta ci siamo trovati a fare insieme una cosa impegnativa e quando ormai ci sentivamo sicuri di esserci riusciti ci siamo tranquillizzati a vicenda con un abbraccio.
> Quell'abbraccio per me è stato fatale.
> Normalmente sono sempre rigida anche col marito lo ero, quasi per marcherare continuamente le mie debolezze, ma in quell'abbraccio è scattato uno strano meccanismo e mi sono sentita completamente rilassata; in me non esisteva più nessuna rigidità.
> ...


Oh santo cielo!


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo!


la tua reazione mi fapensare che devo seriamente preoccuparmi....non che non lo sapessi già...ma leggere la tua frase me lo ha sottolineato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> la tua reazione mi fapensare che devo seriamente preoccuparmi....non che non lo sapessi già...ma leggere la tua frase me lo ha sottolineato


Credo di aver capito e non credo che una cosa del genere sia irrilevante nel determinare non solo le possibilità di futuro del rapporto, ma proprio il tipo di rapporto


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2008)

*????*

Sono perplessa perchè pensare di aver capito non è aver chiaro come stiano proprio le cose, anzi le sensazioni.
E' chiaro che non aver parlato e detto con serietà pretendendo di essere ascoltata circa i problemi, al tempo ha alienato parecchie delle possibilitàù risolventi , ma adesso se devo essere sincera vorrei capire "dentro" cosa veramente vuoi, cosa pensi sia giusto e cosa ti sta facendo sentire come se avessi una impotenza comportamentale....
Bisogna cercare di appartare il momento che ti affligge per pensare, anche se è dura, a quello che potrebbe essere un progetto futuro per la tua vita.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono perplessa perchè pensare di aver capito non è aver chiaro come stiano proprio le cose, anzi le sensazioni.
> E' chiaro che non aver parlato e detto con serietà e pretesa di essere ascoltata quali erano i problemi ha alienato parecchie delle possibilitàù risolventi al tempo, ma adesso se deco essere sincera correi capire "dentro" cosa veramente vuoi, cosa pensi sia giusto e cosa ti sta facendo sentire come impotente....
> Bisogna cercare di appartare il momento che ti affligge per pensare, anche se è dura, a querllo che potrebbe essere un progetto futuro per la tua vita.
> Bruja


Credo sia questo il vero nocciolo della questione.
Sono sempre stata pronta a decidere, organizzare e risolvere per gli altri ma ora che lo devo fare per me stessa ho proprio perso la strada.
Quel poco che ho chiaro sembra irrealizzabile.


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> Credo sia questo il vero nocciolo della questione.
> Sono sempre stata pronta a decidere, organizzare e risolvere per gli altri ma ora che lo devo fare per me stessa ho proprio perso la strada.
> Quel poco che ho chiaro sembra irrealizzabile.


Ho leggermente "risistemato il mio post" ma il senso è invariato.... sai quello che credo, ma è una sensazione e quindi potrei non centrare perfettamente il problema, non è tanto il sapere quel che vuoi, ma il non credere in partenza che possa avverarsi... C'è in te come una resistenza oggettiva, e temo invece che sia soggettiva e non te ne accorga.... forse non ci credi abbastanza o forse non riponi abbastaza fiducia verso le condizioni che dovrebbero cambiare.
Comunque non fare in modo che un giorno ti venga da dirti, chissà, magari se ci avessi provato??!!..... Nulla è gratuito, specie se porta alla realizzazioni delle nostre speranze. In fondo non agire sai che pèorta ad un unico risultato, ma provandoci possono essere talmente tante le interazioni che nulla va dato per scontato.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Credo sia questo il vero nocciolo della questione.
> Sono sempre stata pronta a decidere, organizzare e risolvere per gli altri ma ora che lo devo fare per me stessa ho proprio perso la strada.
> Quel poco che ho chiaro sembra irrealizzabile.


Dai spiegaci bene...con fiducia.
E' un forum pubblico, ma non sei riconoscibile se non a chi sa che qui scrivi.


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho leggermente "risistemato il mio post" ma il senso è invariato.... sai quello che credo, ma è una sensazione e quindi potrei non centrare perfettamente il problema, non è tanto il sapere quel che vuoi, ma il non credere in partenza che possa avverarsi... C'è in te come una resistenza oggettiva, e temo invece che sia soggettiva e non te ne accorga.... forse non ci credi abbastanza o forse non riponi abbastaza fiducia verso le condizioni che dovrebbero cambiare.
> Comunque non fare in modo che un giorno ti venga da dirti, chissà, magari se ci avessi provato??!!..... Nulla è gratuito, specie se porta alla realizzazioni delle nostre speranze. In fondo non agire sai che pèorta ad un unico risultato, ma provandoci possono essere talmente tante le interazioni che nulla va dato per scontato.
> Bruja


il tragico è che, proprio a causa della mia poca chiarezza in passato, ora sono fin troppo chiara e questo non cambia le cose.
E' vero pero che la mia chiarezza sta sempre solo nelle parole e non nei fatti.
Con l'amante sono stata molto chiara su quel che vorrei e quando ho capito che il mio desiderio non si sarebbe avverato sono sparita.
Lui mi è venuto a ricercare...mi ha fatto ri-illudere e io ci sono cascata!
Ora mi trovo in una situazione molto ambigua.
Ho talmente bisogno di quegli attimi di serenità che mi regala di quei momenti di dialogo, di collaborazione per il nostro comune interesse che per viverli mi sto abbassando a subire cose che mai nella vita avrei pensato mi succedessero e/o avrei potuto accettare.


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai spiegaci bene...con fiducia.
> E' un forum pubblico, ma non sei riconoscibile se non a chi sa che qui scrivi.


Nessuno sa che scrivo a questo forum.
Ma devo trovare più coraggio per dire come stanno le cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Nessuno sa che scrivo a questo forum.
> Ma devo trovare più coraggio per dire come stanno le cose.








 ...è una cosa tra amici...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> il tragico è che, proprio a causa della mia poca chiarezza in passato, ora sono fin troppo chiara e questo non cambia le cose.
> E' vero pero che la mia chiarezza sta sempre solo nelle parole e non nei fatti.
> Con l'amante sono stata molto chiara su quel che vorrei e quando ho capito che il mio desiderio non si sarebbe avverato sono sparita.
> Lui mi è venuto a ricercare...mi ha fatto ri-illudere e io ci sono cascata!
> ...


 
Alnair, benritrovata, è tutto un po' un minestrone.

L'amante paraculo è una costante, nessuno qui si scandalizza.

Ma parlaci di te, perché io francamente quel che vuoi...o temi...non l'ho ancora capito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E' una persona che conosco da tanto tempo (almeno 13 anni), negli anni mi ha insegnato ad amare un qualcosa che nemmeno pensavo esistesse per me.
> Dopo che ho lasciato il marito la prima volta ci siamo trovati a fare insieme una cosa impegnativa e quando ormai ci sentivamo sicuri di esserci riusciti ci siamo tranquillizzati a vicenda con un abbraccio.
> Quell'abbraccio per me è stato fatale.
> Normalmente sono sempre rigida anche col marito lo ero, quasi per marcherare continuamente le mie debolezze, ma in quell'abbraccio è scattato uno strano meccanismo e mi sono sentita completamente rilassata; in me non esisteva più nessuna rigidità.
> ...


Uccelli di rovo, Brokeback o Love Story?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Uccelli di rovo, Brokeback o Love Story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ma ho bisogno di tempo per essere più precisa possibile nell'esporre i fatti.
credo/spero di riuscire a farlo in giornata.


----------



## Old camilla (11 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Uccelli di rovo, Brokeback o Love Story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere io avevo pensato solo ai primi ìdue casi e gia mi chiedevo quale fosse la situazione più difficile  tra essi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ora che mi hai aperto gli occhi anche sulla terza ...non c'è che dire.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio Vere!


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> Vere io avevo pensato solo ai primi ìdue casi e gia mi chiedevo quale fosse la situazione più difficile tra essi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fermi tuttti però! ....brokeback mountain ....NON C'ENTRA NULLA...!


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

*ci mancano solo i programmi a farmi impazzire*

ma perchè continuo a trovarmi la discussione chiusa?


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2008)

*facciamo così...*



alnair ha detto:


> fermi tuttti però! ....brokeback mountain ....NON C'ENTRA NULLA...!


 
Tu prenditi tempo, e appena pensi che sia possibile comuiincia a darci delle dritte sui generis... tanto qui siamo tutte abbastanza abili a interpretare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Capisci bene che senza gli estremi reali della situazione è dificile dare dritte che poi potrebbero essere variate da un solo ed unico particolare.
Quantyo alla tua piccola porzione di serenità, se puoi, cerca di godertela senza pagarla ad usura...  potrebbe essere che quel momento serva più a lui che a te.... ma lui sa che tu glielo offrirai!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alnair, benritrovata, è tutto un po' un minestrone.
> 
> L'amante paraculo è una costante, nessuno qui si scandalizza.
> 
> ...


Più che un minestrone...è un passato di verdure!
E' molto difficile per me raccontare soprattutto ora che le cose si stanno aggravando sempre di più.
Come dicevo l'amante lo conoscevo da molti anni per un interesse comune nel quale, grazie a lui, sono cresciuta col passare del tempo.
Per molti anni ho visto sfilare le sue donne e quando questo succedeve mi toglievo educatamente di mezzo perchè vedevo che la mia amicizia gli procurava problemi.
Appena si liberava dai sui impegni continuavamo a vederci per coltivare e discutere del nostro interesse comune.
Quando io ero ormai in analisi per il msatrimonio in crisi io l'amante ed altre persone abbiamo avuto modo di fare un viaggio pittosto impegnativo e durante questo viaggio gli unici ad aver partecipato in toto e portare tutti alla fine siamo stati io e lui.
In quella occasione c'è stato l'abbraccio fatale.
All'inizio credevo tutto finesse in quel breve periodo ma più il tempo passava e più capivo che non potevo fare a meno della sua presenza.
Nel frattempo lui continuava a farmi sfilare le sue donne sotto il naso e così è tutt'ora.
Presenta continuamente le sue fidanzate ufficiali ma dietro ci sono sempre io.
Appena saluta la sua donna del momento mi chiama o viene da me.
Mentre è con me devo sorbirmi anche le telefonte che intervengono tra lui e la donna di turno.
Mi sorbisco anche tutti i suoi sfoghi di quando lo deludono.
Sono stata molto chiara sul dirgli che questo mi tortura e per un lungo periodo ho fatto di tutto per allontanarmi e gli sono stata lontana...ma lui è sempre stato insistente.
Sostiene di non poter fare a meno della mia compagnia delle mie chiacchere della pia presenza.
Sostiene che non vuole farmi cosi male!
Ed io li....con un marito che va e che viene....e va e viene per colpa mia.
L'amante sostiene che tra noi l storia alla luce del sole è impossibile lui ed il marito si conoscono bene...e non dimenticate che mio marito ci ha trovato insieme.
Nel frattempo continuo a creare disastri anche col marito.
Per puro caso ci siamo incontrati (io e il marito) lo scorso fine settimana e ci siamo letti l vita camminando per strada poi mi ha detto che non voleva lasciarmi con tutta quella rabbia in corpo e siamo andati a cena in ristorante.
Io non so quanto ho bevuto e non so nemmeno se sia colpa dell'alcool...fatto sta che di quella notte non mi ricordo nulla e solo oggi ho saputo cosa ho fatto.
Il marito mi ha raccontato (al telefono perchè io insistevo per non vederlo) che gli ho promesso mare e monti e che abbiamo pure avuto un rapporto e che non sembravo affattu ubriaca tanto che mi ha detto che sembro dottr Jekil e mr. Hide... e mi sa che ha ragione.
Ora l'amante mi ha tempestato di telefonate ale quali non ho risposto ...perche mi sento pure in colpa nei suoi confronti....
Tutto questo ....alla faccia del "minestrone"


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Più che un minestrone...è un passato di verdure!
> E' molto difficile per me raccontare soprattutto ora che le cose si stanno aggravando sempre di più.
> Come dicevo l'amante lo conoscevo da molti anni per un interesse comune nel quale, grazie a lui, sono cresciuta col passare del tempo.
> Per molti anni ho visto sfilare le sue donne e quando questo succedeve mi toglievo educatamente di mezzo perchè vedevo che la mia amicizia gli procurava problemi.
> ...


che casino....
senti, scusa, eh, ma è proprio un casino....
E a tutto ciò manchi tu. Manchi proprio.... non si sa cosa vuoi, cosa provi, cosa fai... non si capisce nulla se non che ti senti in colpa.
Beh, non è sufficiente sentirsi in colpa per potersi sentire vivi, per poter dire di essere vivi.
Amante, marito, ex, sue altre donne....oh, ma tu che vuoi? Cosa vedi se chiudi gli occhi e ti immagini fra 5anni? Lavora per te, al di là delle promesse, dei patti, della prole, di tutto.
Se vuoi l'amante lascia paerdere l'amicizia col marito! Ormai vi ha trovati insieme, direi che l'amicizia è andata. Se sei confusa lascia perdere entrambi.
Le emozioni sono belle, ma se vuoi solo quelle....solo quelle otterai...e direi che è ora di pensare al tuo futuro.... 
Non hai figli, vero? 
Un abbraccio, siamo qui


----------



## Old alnair (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che casino....
> senti, scusa, eh, ma è proprio un casino....
> E a tutto ciò manchi tu. Manchi proprio.... non si sa cosa vuoi, cosa provi, cosa fai... non si capisce nulla se non che ti senti in colpa.
> Beh, non è sufficiente sentirsi in colpa per potersi sentire vivi, per poter dire di essere vivi.
> ...


Eh...grazie il problema lo so che è questo ...i miei sensi di colpa il non riuscire a portare a termine quello che vorrei.
Figli si 2 di 26 e 22 anni


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Eh...grazie il problema lo so che è questo ...i miei sensi di colpa il* non riuscire a portare a termine quello che vorrei.*
> Figli si 2 di 26 e 22 anni


E cos'è esattamente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Più che un minestrone...è un passato di verdure!
> E' molto difficile per me raccontare soprattutto ora che le cose si stanno aggravando sempre di più.
> Come dicevo l'amante lo conoscevo da molti anni per un interesse comune nel quale, grazie a lui, sono cresciuta col passare del tempo.
> Per molti anni ho visto sfilare le sue donne e quando questo succedeve mi toglievo educatamente di mezzo perchè vedevo che la mia amicizia gli procurava problemi.
> ...


Oh santo cielo sei una delle donne di Chen 

	
	
		
		
	


	



























   Si fa per scherzare


----------



## Old Angel (11 Febbraio 2008)

Ultimamente se ne sentono di queste storie, ma santo cielo w l'emancipazione sessuale e quella femminile ma qui si casca dalla pentola alla brace.....ma ma non vi sentite un peeeliiinooo usate? qui si rasenta il sadomasochismo....e quando dico usate non parlo del vostro corpo quello è il meno...usano e giocano con i vostri sentimenti che è ancor più squallido


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

camilla ha detto:


> Vere io avevo pensato solo ai primi ìdue casi e gia mi chiedevo quale fosse la situazione più difficile tra essi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bacio Camilla!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> fermi tuttti però! ....brokeback mountain ....NON C'ENTRA NULLA...!


 
ne abbiamo escluso uno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Qualunque altro plot oltre questi tre rientra nel ciarpume (ciarpame, ok, Chen!) di rito degli amanti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Specie il vecchio classico JANE EYRE 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Febbraio 2008)

*Alnair*

oggi non sono sufficientemente ben disposta (vita matrigna:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    per dirti quel che penso.

Vai avanti con il racconto. Mancano ancora pezzi.

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Più che un minestrone...è un passato di verdure!
> E' molto difficile per me raccontare soprattutto ora che le cose si stanno aggravando sempre di più.
> Come dicevo l'amante lo conoscevo da molti anni per un interesse comune nel quale, grazie a lui, sono cresciuta col passare del tempo.
> Per molti anni ho visto sfilare le sue donne e quando questo succedeve mi toglievo educatamente di mezzo perchè vedevo che la mia amicizia gli procurava problemi.
> ...


... _consiglio professionale_: hai bisogno di cure... rivolgiti ad uno specialista... e fallo in fretta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo sei una delle donne di Chen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, non amo i rapporti sado-masochistici... o, perlomeno, non a questo livello... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ne abbiamo escluso uno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jane Eyre si chiede chi si preoccupa per lei e si risponde ...io stessa...
Io mi faccio la stessa domanda e mi rispondo allo stesso modo ma contemporaneamente ho seri dubbi sul fatto che realmente io sappia preoccuparmi di me stessa. Solo una certezza ....nessun'altro se ne preoccupa


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Jane Eyre si chiede chi si preoccupa per lei e si risponde ...io stessa...
> Io mi faccio la stessa domanda e mi rispondo allo stesso modo ma contemporaneamente ho seri dubbi sul fatto che realmente io sappia preoccuparmi di me stessa. Solo una certezza ....nessun'altro se ne preoccupa


sì, ma vedi lo stesso di non farti troppo male... secondo me è sintomatico il fatto che di quella notte non ricordi nulla..


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oggi non sono sufficientemente ben disposta (vita matrigna:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che pezzi vuoi Verena?
Viste le reazioni non posso far altro che preoccuparmi ancora di più.
Sono cresciuta in una famiglia dove mia madre mi ha educata ad essere sempre paziente e disponibile agli altri (sono la più piccola e unica femmina di 4 figli)...poi, per motivi di lavoro ho convissuto per un paio d'anni con un'amica un po' maldestra e mi divertivo a fare tutto io...lavoro...pulizie...cucina
Poi la famigia che ho creato...anche lì il mio solito "non vi preoccupate, ci penso io" Ora mi chiedo ancora: a cosa potevo pensare se prima non ho imparato a pensare a me? Ma di questo me ne sono acorta solo stando sola.
Gli amici mi dicono che sono solo cieca, loro mi vedono super attiva e super indimendente e che l'unica a non accorgersene sono solo io.
Ma se veramente fossi attiva ed indipendente come potrei innamorarmi di un uomo che mi cerca e continuamente mi mostra la sfilata delle sue donne ufficiali?
Quest'uomo ieri mi chiedeva perdono per il male che mi sta facendo diceva..."io ti faccio star male e tu mi fai solo star bene"
Gli ho chiesto un break perchè ora, stando troppo male, ho bisogno di allontanarmi.
Ma quanto resistero? due giorni? una settimana? di più?


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _consiglio professionale_: hai bisogno di cure... rivolgiti ad uno specialista... e fallo in fretta...


Ciao Chen,
leggevo qualcosa di tuo e ti temevo, non ho visto male....la tua risposta significa che se mi avvicinassi alla tua bancarella nemmeno mi degneresti di attenzione...
Forse ho fatto male a scrivere


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non amo i rapporti sado-masochistici... o, perlomeno, non a questo livello... hi, hi, hi...


E' vero e se non erro ho letto che accetti pazienti se sono persone molto "elaborative"
Mi rendo conto, invece, che le mie elaborazioni siano solo seghe mentali e mi tengono stretta sempre solo allo stesso "punto morto"


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E' vero e se non erro ho letto che accetti pazienti se sono persone molto "elaborative"
> Mi rendo conto, invece, che le mie elaborazioni siano solo seghe mentali e mi tengono stretta sempre solo allo stesso "punto morto"


... senti, io ti ho dato un consiglio spassionato... devi farti aiutare... prima o poi, il disordine mental-affettivo, si paga... credimi... cerca di volerti bene... e fatti aiutare...


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, io ti ho dato un consiglio spassionato... devi farti aiutare... prima o poi, il disordine mental-affettivo, si paga... credimi... cerca di volerti bene... e fatti aiutare...


Demoralizzante per me la tua liquidazione.
Mi metterò in testa di tornare in analisi anche se la psicologa che mi aveva in cura me aveva già avvisata che lavorare su una persona dellamia età sarebbe stato difficile.
Grazie Chen


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Ciao Chen,
> leggevo qualcosa di tuo e ti temevo, non ho visto male....la tua risposta significa che se mi avvicinassi alla tua bancarella nemmeno mi degneresti di attenzione...
> Forse ho fatto male a scrivere


... hai fatto bene a scrivere... scrivendo qui le tue cose, ti costringi ad elaborarle... le rendi oggettive... le estrudi da dentro e le osservi... tuttavia, penso che tu abbia bisogno di fare un po' di ordine... mentale... affettivo... facendoti dare una mano...​


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Demoralizzante per me la tua liquidazione.
> Mi metterò in testa di tornare in analisi anche se la psicologa che mi aveva in cura me aveva già avvisata che lavorare su una persona dellamia età sarebbe stato difficile.
> Grazie Chen


... è ovvio che se tu ritenessi necessario chiedermi qualcosa, un consiglio, o anche solo fare due chiacchiere, io sono a tua disposizione... quello che ti ho scritto è una valutazione professionale... sul piano umano, invece, la questione è del tutto diversa... e qui troverai molte persone disposte ad aiutarti... Chen compreso...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Che pezzi vuoi Verena?
> Viste le reazioni non posso far altro che preoccuparmi ancora di più.
> Sono cresciuta in una famiglia dove mia madre mi ha educata ad essere sempre paziente e disponibile agli altri (sono la più piccola e unica femmina di 4 figli)...poi, per motivi di lavoro ho convissuto per un paio d'anni con un'amica un po' maldestra e mi divertivo a fare tutto io...lavoro...pulizie...cucina
> Poi la famigia che ho creato...anche lì il mio solito "non vi preoccupate, ci penso io" Ora mi chiedo ancora: a cosa potevo pensare se prima non ho imparato a pensare a me? Ma di questo me ne sono acorta solo stando sola.
> ...


come si dice in francese? dejavù - mi perdoneranno i cultori dell'idioma d'oltralpe -. già visto, già visto e ancora già visto..... io ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere ogni problema, accollarmi ogni sofferenza, comprimere me stesso a beneficio degli altri (famiglia d'origine, moglie e figli) ma per quanto la tua mente sia potente e la tua forza/abnegazione (mista a presunzione) sia luciferina non si riesce in eterno a comportarsi così e allora, la mente  (o forse il cuore) in maniera più o meno conscia prendono il sopravvento....  fermati in tempo perchè io sto sempre di più metabolizzando l'idea che non posso (e forse non devo) continuare così....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è ovvio che se tu ritenessi necessario chiedermi qualcosa, un consiglio, o anche solo fare due chiacchiere, io sono a tua disposizione... quello che ti ho scritto è una valutazione professionale... sul piano umano, invece, la questione è del tutto diversa... e qui troverai molte persone disposte ad aiutarti... Chen compreso...


Quando inizia a capire di avere grassi problemi mi rivolsi nel 2002 ad uno psichiatra il quale dichiarò apertamete che le sue terapie erano farmacologiche.
Disse che l'82% della popolazione era affetta da depressione alternata a periodi di euforia; sosteneva che più fossero incisivi i periodi di euforia più sarebbero stati deleteri i periodi di depressione e che, a suo parere, i farmci sono l'unico modo per tenere tutto sotto controllo.
Quando ero piccola mia madre, donna santa dedita alla famiglia ed alla preghiera. era schiava degli psicofarmaci e ne è uscita dopo un lungo trattamento omeopatico...impressionata da questo ho sempre rifiutato le terapie farmacologiche....scappai da quello psichiatra e non ci misi più piede.
Mi rivolsi ad una psigologa; nelle prime 3 sedute mi disse che si riservava di farmi visitare da uno psichiatra perchè se continuavo a parlare tra i singhiozzi a suo parere avevo bisogno di farmaci.
Recuperai tutte le mie forze per reagire perchè sostenevo, e sostengo tutt'ora, che la mia situazione sia quello che è per una serie di eventi e non per una malattia e che la soluzione si sarebbe risolta analizzando gli eventi, le mie reazioni e le mie scelte errate.
Ho fatto questo ma, alla luce dei fatti, quello che ha vinto non è stata la razionalità.
L'emotività credo sia sempre stata padrona delle mie scelte.
Credo che la comprensione altrui mi serva solo per pingermi addosso anche se...a volte mi è servita come sfida facendomi reagire per dimostrare che non sono"persa".
Il risultato però è sempre lo stesso...come dire..."predico bene e razzolo male"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Quando inizia a capire di avere grassi problemi mi rivolsi nel 2002 ad uno psichiatra il quale dichiarò apertamete che le sue terapie erano farmacologiche.
> Disse che l'82% della popolazione era affetta da depressione alternata a periodi di euforia; sosteneva che più fossero incisivi i periodi di euforia più sarebbero stati deleteri i periodi di depressione e che, a suo parere, i farmci sono l'unico modo per tenere tutto sotto controllo.
> Quando ero piccola mia madre, donna santa dedita alla famiglia ed alla preghiera. era schiava degli psicofarmaci e ne è uscita dopo un lungo trattamento omeopatico...impressionata da questo ho sempre rifiutato le terapie farmacologiche....scappai da quello psichiatra e non ci misi più piede.
> Mi rivolsi ad una psigologa; nelle prime 3 sedute mi disse che si riservava di farmi visitare da uno psichiatra perchè se continuavo a parlare tra i singhiozzi a suo parere avevo bisogno di farmaci.
> ...


Ma accettando questa relazione con quest'uomo che ti fa soffrire tu stai scegliendo con il cuore?


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> come si dice in francese? dejavù - mi perdoneranno i cultori dell'idioma d'oltralpe -. già visto, già visto e ancora già visto..... io ho sempre pensato di poter risolvere ogni problema, accollarmi ogni sofferenza, comprimere me stesso a beneficio degli altri (famiglia d'origine, moglie e figli) ma per quanto la tua mente sia potente e la tua forza/abnegazione (mista a presunzione) sia luciferina non si riesce in eterno a comportarsi così e allora, la mente (o forse il cuore) in maniera più o meno conscia prendono il sopravvento.... fermati in tempo perchè io sto sempre di più metabolizzando l'idea che non posso (e forse non devo) continuare così....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Capire che non dobbiamo continuar così è una cosa smettere realmente di esserelo è tutt'altra.
Tu riesci a fermarti come dici?
In realtà più che fermarmi io mi hanno femata gli altri.
Sono talmente a pezzi che non potrei essere d'aiuto a nessuno.
Dopo l'amnesia della settimana scorsa mio marito mi ha accusata di essere pazza, di prenderlo e lasciarlo a mio piacimento, di essere un "dr. Jekil & mr. Hide ...di farmi curare perchè non servivo più a nessuno.


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*

Rileggiti bene... con calma.  Qualunque cosa tu creda sei usata, più o meno da tutti...  Non ho letto un solo vero passo in cui tu sia attiva e attrice indipendente della tua vita.
Magari mi sbaglio, o forse non sappiamo ancora tutto nel senso che i fatti sono una cosa e come li si vive altro, ma credo che tu non ti sia mai posta il problema che quello che fai sia esattamente quello che vuoi..... mi sembra che la tua impronta esistenziale sia passiva quasi che gli altri, finti esegeti di loro stessi, in qualche modo possano gestire perfino le tue azioni fornendone motivazioni che tornano a loro comodo.
Chiediti insomma cosa di tutto quello che hai "scelto" e "fatto" era veramante convinto e volontario.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma accettando questa relazione con quest'uomo che ti fa soffrire tu stai scegliendo con il cuore?


A questa domanda non so rispondere.
Cosa vuol dire scegliere col cuore?
Con quest'uomo non vorrei condividere il quotidiano pensando alle camice da stirare ma vorrei continuare a fare quello che ho sempre fatto...coltivare la nostra passione, crescere insieme a lui nel portare avanti la nostra passione comune.
Ora come ora è questa la cosa che mi manca di più. Ci si vede sempre di nascosto e quello che prima ci dava veramente gioia di vederci e stare insiame alla luce del sole è finito.
Entarmbe facciamo la stessa cosa ma gurdandoci da lontano e a malapena salutandoci in presenza di altri.
Cosa vuol dire scegliare col cuore? Scegliere solo in base alla persona o a quello che per te rappresenta perchè legati da uno stesso interesse?
Anche quando tra noi non esisteva un rapporto di "innamoramento" (parlo di innamoramento sicuramente solo da parte mia) io venivo ripudiata dalle sue donne perchè lui mi nominava continuamente.
Lui ha sempre cercato di fare con le sue donne quello che ha fatto con me...e lì gli partivano le liti perchè lui lamentava cose tipo..."ma ad alnair non lo dovevo spiegare...al nair lo faceva"..."vedi, questo lo ha fatto alnair"..."guarda alnair, lei ci prova e lo fà"...e altre cose del genere
Cosa vuol dire scegliere col cuore?


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rileggiti bene... con calma. Qualunque cosa tu creda sei usata, più o meno da tutti... Non ho letto un solo vero passo in cui tu sia attiva e attrice indipendente della tua vita.
> Magari mi sbaglio, o forse non sappiamo ancora tutto nel senso che i fatti sono una cosa e come li si vive altro, ma credo che tu non ti sia mai posta il problema che quello che fai sia esattamente quello che vuoi..... mi sembra che la tua impronta esistenziale sia passiva quasi che gli altri, finti esegeti di loro stessi, in qualche modo possano gestire perfino le tue azioni fornendone motivazioni che tornano a loro comodo.
> Chiediti insomma cosa di tutto quello che hai "scelto" e "fatto" era veramante convinto e volontario.
> Bruja


E' una domanda che mi sono già posta e la risposta mi è costata e mi costa lacrime.
NULLA...
Anche la passione che mi è nata più di 13 anni fa a seguito della quale l'ho conosciuto ora mi fa paura.
So di valere qualcosa in quel campo ma a volte senza di lui mi ssento inutile e scoraggiata.
Per questo la risposta è ...NULLA


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> A questa domanda non so rispondere.
> Cosa vuol dire scegliere col cuore?
> Con quest'uomo non vorrei condividere il quotidiano pensando alle camice da stirare ma vorrei continuare a fare quello che ho sempre fatto...coltivare la nostra passione, crescere insieme a lui nel portare avanti la nostra passione comune.
> Ora come ora è questa la cosa che mi manca di più. Ci si vede sempre di nascosto e quello che prima ci dava veramente gioia di vederci e stare insiame alla luce del sole è finito.
> ...


 
Insomma tu sei la "cartina tornasole" del come lui vorrebbe le donne.... e naturalmente la cosa è destinata a franare perchè tu sei TU e fai riferimento solo a te stessa... o perchè nella sua testa tu eri già plasmata a sua idea e convinzione.
Il cuore è davvero un'altra cosa.... non bisogna confondere l'uguaglianza di gusti o le affinità con i sentimenti amorosi..... magari un posticino per quelli affettivi, ma non molto di più.  
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> A questa domanda non so rispondere.
> Cosa vuol dire scegliere col cuore?
> *Con quest'uomo non vorrei condividere il quotidiano pensando alle camice da stirare ma vorrei continuare a fare quello che ho sempre fatto...coltivare la nostra passione, crescere insieme a lui nel portare avanti la nostra passione comune.*
> Ora come ora è questa la cosa che mi manca di più. Ci si vede sempre di nascosto e quello che prima ci dava veramente gioia di vederci e stare insiame alla luce del sole è finito.
> ...


La domanda l'ho fatta perché tu dicevi che non riuscivi a scegliere razionalmente e ho sintetizzato l'opposto in quella domanda.
Non credo che sia scegliere secondo le emozioni vivere qualcosa che fa star male.
Mi sembra che tu confonda quello che vorresti con quello che è.
Tu stai vivendo un rapporto misero che non è neppure quel poco che vorresti che è comunque un rapporto distaccato dalla quotidianeità e dalla progettualità e dalla vera condivisione della vita, ma solo di quell'aspetto particolare che condividete....anzi che tu hai saltuariamente condiviso.
Tutto il resto mi sembrano costruzioni basati sul niente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> E' una domanda che mi sono già posta e la risposta mi è costata e mi costa lacrime.
> NULLA...
> Anche la passione che mi è nata più di 13 anni fa a seguito della quale l'ho conosciuto ora mi fa paura.
> So di valere qualcosa in quel campo ma a volte senza di lui mi ssento inutile e scoraggiata.
> Per questo la risposta è ...NULLA


 
E dunque non è ora che tu cominci a volerti un po' di bene?.... a volere il TUO bene ed a valutare cosa è buono e giusto per te e non solo per chi ti sta attorno o si appoggia a te? Tu sei come quegli uccelli che devono cominciare a volare, ed hai una tale paura di farlo che credi che senza l'appoggio di altri non ci possa riuscire.... tu hai le TUE ali perfettamente integre, devi solo provare a spiegarle ed a spiccare il volo ..... sono le ali della tua volontà che non crede di potercela fare perchè non l'hai mai messa veramente alla prova.
Amati almeno quanto ami i parassiti dei tuoi sentimenti.
Bruja


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma tu sei la "cartina tornasole" del come lui vorrebbe le donne.... e naturalmente la cosa è destinata a franare perchè tu sei TU e fai riferimento solo a te stessa... o perchè nella sua testa tu eri già plasmata a sua idea e convinzione.
> Il cuore è davvero un'altra cosa.... non bisogna confondere l'uguaglianza di gusti o le affinità con i sentimenti amorosi..... magari un posticino per quelli affettivi, ma non molto di più.
> Bruja


Le risposte di tutti/e voi mi stanno facendo sentire più nulla del nulla.
Mi sto convincendo sempre di più del male che ho fatto e che mi sono fatta


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*



alnair ha detto:


> Le risposte di tutti/e voi mi stanno facendo sentire più nulla del nulla.
> Mi sto convincendo sempre di più del male che ho fatto e che mi sono fatta


Non sbagliare di nuovo, non sei nulla, anzi, sei solo una persona che non si è ascoltata per dare retta alle esigenze egoistiche degli altri.....  
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E' una domanda che mi sono già posta e la risposta mi è costata e mi costa lacrime.
> NULLA...
> Anche la passione che mi è nata più di 13 anni fa a seguito della quale l'ho conosciuto ora mi fa paura.
> So di valere qualcosa in quel campo ma a volte senza di lui mi ssento inutile e scoraggiata.
> Per questo la risposta è ...NULLA


Questa è la fine - o forse l'inizio - dell'analisi. mi ritrovo molto nella storia, nel vissuto di alnair. nemmeno io ho fatto quasi nulla per me stesso. ho sempre agito per fare e provocare contentezza nelle altre persone. Forse tale atteggiamento - con estremo semplicismo - può essere fatto risalire alla paura di non essere amati. non lo so, forse. nemmeno io sono mai riuscito a ribellarmi completamente ma ho creato delle "sacche" solo mie, alcune oasi in cui solo io potevo entrare e che mi appagavano. Imiei successi nello sport gratificavano solo me stesso, il mio "fare carriera" ha gratificato solo me stesso e mi ha aiutato con gli altri in quanto mi hanno sempre facilitato nei rapporti interpersonali. ma forse a voler scavare, a voler "disossare"il discorso forse quello che trovo è la paura di non essere accettati come se dentro noi stessi vi fosse un inflessibile cerbero che non ammette debolezze. una volta saturato il contenitore, una volta che la repressione diviene troppa ecco che inevitabilmente tutto torna  e si rivendica .... un esistenza propria .... che però no c' è mai stata perchè si è vissuto solo per compiacere i propri affetti più o meno importanti. E' una componente caratteriale e, come tale, va accettata...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> E' una domanda che mi sono già posta e la risposta mi è costata e mi costa lacrime.
> NULLA...
> Anche la passione che mi è nata più di 13 anni fa a seguito della quale l'ho conosciuto ora mi fa paura.
> So di valere qualcosa in quel campo ma a volte senza di lui mi ssento inutile e scoraggiata.
> Per questo la risposta è ...NULLA





Bruja ha detto:


> E dunque non è ora che tu cominci a volerti un po' di bene?.... a volere il TUO bene ed a valutare cosa è buono e giusto per te e non solo per chi ti sta attorno o si appoggia a te? Tu sei come quegli uccelli che devono cominciare a volare, ed hai una tale paura di farlo che credi che senza l'appoggio di altri non ci possa riuscire.... tu hai le TUE ali perfettamente integre, devi solo provare a spiegarle ed a spiccare il volo ..... sono le ali della tua volontà che non crede di potercela fare perchè non l'hai mai messa veramente alla prova.
> Amati almeno quanto ami i parassiti dei tuoi sentimenti.
> Bruja


capisco bene il mecanismo mentale di alnair.... il mio è identico. noi non ci vediamo ma semplicemente ci specchiamo nel bene (o nell'idea di bene) che diamo o cediamo di dare ai nostri affetti,  per noi stessi non resta niente... o molto poco.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Questa è la fine - o forse l'inizio - dell'analisi. mi ritrovo molto nella storia, nel vissuto di alnair. nemmeno io ho fatto quasi nulla per me stesso. ho sempre agito per fare e provocare contentezza nelle altre persone. Forse tale atteggiamento - con estremo semplicismo - può essere fatto risalire alla paura di non essere amati. non lo so, forse. nemmeno io sono mai riuscito a ribellarmi completamente ma ho creato delle "sacche" solo mie, alcune oasi in cui solo io potevo entrare e che mi appagavano. Imiei successi nello sport gratificavano solo me stesso, il mio "fare carriera" ha gratificato solo me stesso e mi ha aiutato con gli altri in quanto mi hanno sempre facilitato nei rapporti interpersonali. ma forse a voler scavare, a voler "disossare"il discorso forse quello che trovo è la paura di non essere accettati come se dentro noi stessi vi fosse un inflessibile cerbero che non ammette debolezze. una volta saturato il contenitore, una volta che la repressione diviene troppa ecco che inevitabilmente tutto torna e si rivendica .... un esistenza propria .... che però no c' è mai stata perchè si è vissuto solo per compiacere i propri affetti più o meno importanti. E' una componente caratteriale e, come tale, va accettata...
> 
> bastardo dentro


C'è una cosa che non trovo giusta "è una componente caratterialee, come tale, va accettata"
Se così fosse per quale motivo la sentiamo così pesante...logorante...insopposrtabile.
Non possiamo e non dobbiamo pensarla cosi, sarebbe come pensare che non esiste rimedio e che dobbiamo continuare a soffrire.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> capisco bene il mecanismo mentale di alnair.... il mio è identico. noi non ci vediamo ma semplicemente ci specchiamo nel bene (o nell'idea di bene) che diamo o cediamo di dare ai nostri affetti, per noi stessi non resta niente... o molto poco.
> 
> bastardo dentro


sì, ma scusa un attimo... non ti sfiora mai l'idea che facendo come fai gli altri hanno un'idea di te distorta dalla realtà?
secondo me essere così assertivi e dare l'idea di essere felici così è come raccontare tante piccole bugie... prese una ad una sono insignificanti... ma nel tempo diventano la tua immagine. gli altri ti vedono e ti vivono in base al tuo modo di essere con loro...
e ci credo io che poi la gente dà di matto e inizia a dire: non lo riconosco più... era così buono, così generoso, così paziente... cosa può essergli successo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

*alnair*

Sai che il "vorrei vivere nell'acqua" del tuo profilo lo trovo inquietante?
Mi sembra una ricerca di oblio nel pensare una regressione nel liquido amniotico...
Hai desiderio di estraniarti...dormire...essere lontana da tutto?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che non trovo giusta "è una componente caratterialee, come tale, va accettata"
> Se così fosse per quale motivo la sentiamo così pesante...logorante...insopposrtabile.
> Non possiamo e non dobbiamo pensarla cosi, sarebbe come pensare che non esiste rimedio e che dobbiamo continuare a soffrire.


 
sai perchè? perche tu, come me, senza quella componente, non esisti. non puoi fare a meno di quell'affettività, o meglio, forse rifondando completamente noi stessi si potrebbe anche cambiare, ma muterebbe il modo di relazionarsi con la vita, con il mondo e con le cose. per quanto mi riguarda sarà per la prossima vita.... non voglio sembrarti pessimista ma ciò che tu descrivi mi è perfettamente noto e io è una vita che cerco di affrancarmi e, credimi, sono determinato come poche persone ho conosciuto ma .... ancora non ci sono riuscito. ti abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che non trovo giusta "è una componente caratterialee, come tale, va accettata"
> Se così fosse per quale motivo la sentiamo così pesante...logorante...insopposrtabile.
> Non possiamo e non dobbiamo pensarla cosi, sarebbe come pensare che non esiste rimedio e che dobbiamo continuare a soffrire.


guarda che facendo così fai anche peggio... perché chi sta con te ha un idea di te che non corrisponde veramente a quella che sei veramente...
ed allora non credi che valga la pena togliere un po' di maschere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sai perchè? perche tu, come me, senza quella componente, non esisti. non puoi fare a meno di quell'affettività, o meglio, forse rifondando completamente noi stessi si potrebbe anche cambiare, ma muterebbe il modo di relazionarsi con la vita, con il mondo e con le cose. per quanto mi riguarda sarà per la prossima vita.... non voglio sembrarti pessimista ma ciò che tu descrivi mi è perfettamente noto e io è una vita che cerco di affrancarmi e, credimi, sono determinato come poche persone ho conosciuto ma .... ancora non ci sono riuscito. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro





Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che facendo così fai anche peggio... perché chi sta con te ha un idea di te che non corrisponde veramente a quella che sei veramente...
> ed allora non credi che valga la pena togliere un po' di maschere?


Ma lui ha il timore che se si mostrasse meno "bravo" perderebbe l'amore di cui non si sente degno in quanto è lui...ma che può meritare solo essendone degno...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sai perchè? perche tu, come me, senza quella componente, non esisti. non puoi fare a meno di quell'affettività, o meglio, forse rifondando completamente noi stessi si potrebbe anche cambiare, ma muterebbe il modo di relazionarsi con la vita, con il mondo e con le cose. per quanto mi riguarda sarà per la prossima vita.... non voglio sembrarti pessimista ma ciò che tu descrivi mi è perfettamente noto e io è una vita che cerco di affrancarmi e, credimi, sono determinato come poche persone ho conosciuto ma .... ancora non ci sono riuscito. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


ma guarda che la tua vita non è mica finita, sai?
però se continui a ragionare così mi sa che farai del male a tutti.. perché, quello che forse non sai è che le persone che non manifestano mai la loro vera natura, prima o poi tuonano..


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui ha il timore che se si mostrasse meno "bravo" perderebbe l'amore di cui non si sente degno in quanto è lui...ma che può meritare solo essendone degno...


perderebbe l'amore di CHI?


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che il "vorrei vivere nell'acqua" del tuo profilo lo trovo inquietante?
> Mi sembra una ricerca di oblio nel pensare una regressione nel liquido amniotico...
> Hai desiderio di estraniarti...dormire...essere lontana da tutto?


no...non è questo
I momenti in cui sono stata meglio sono stati quelli in cui intorno a me vedevo all'orizzonte solo la linea di separazione tra acqua e cielo.
Per fortuna molti di quei momenti erano solo miei...anche senza nessun lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perderebbe l'amore di CHI?


Di tutti.
Sono meccanismi che si apprendono nei primi anni di vita.
Lui deve essere bravo se no nessuno lo amerà...


----------



## Old alnair (12 Febbraio 2008)

Scusate tutti devo scappare a fare commissioni con mia figlia 
ciao e grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> no...non è questo
> I momenti in cui sono stata meglio sono stati quelli in cui intorno a me vedevo all'orizzonte solo la linea di separazione tra acqua e cielo.
> Per fortuna molti di quei momenti erano solo miei...anche senza nessun lui.


Appunto.
Chiunque abbia un minimo di acquaticità conosce la piacevole sensazione di cui parli.
Ma è il sceglierla per definirsi in un momento di difficoltà esistenziale che è significativo.
Anche solo potrebbe indicare che vuoi ritrovare la te stessa che sa stare sola e bastarsi.
O in positivo (quest'ultimo significato) o in negativo (l'ipotesi regressiva) è in ogni caso qualcosa su cui riflettere.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che la tua vita non è mica finita, sai?
> però se continui a ragionare così mi sa che farai del male a tutti.. perché, quello che forse non sai è che le persone che non manifestano mai la loro vera natura, prima o poi tuonano..


si ma tieni conto che questa tipologi di caratteri - cui io appartengo - cerca l'approvazione, vuole essere gratificata, vorrebbe che ci si accorgesse della loro esistenza, che li si incoraggiasse; per il proprio sacrificio, per il proprio impegno e per il proprio sostegno. E' vero ciò che dice persa/ritrovata, hai terrore di mutare il comportamento perchè hai paura di perdere gli affetti per cui hai sempre lottato. Io ho analizzato molto questo comportamento e non credo di "essere programmato" per fare male. la nostra natura è fare del bene ma la vita non è una favola e molti - anche molto molto vicini - si approfittano di questa caratteristica, troppo. di qui assenza di reciprocità.... e altre amenità. Non è un caso che anche le piccole gratificazioni io le prenda in orari strani - faccio il mio sport la mattina prestissimo, quasi di nascosto, come di nascosto sono corso nelle braccia di colei che era, in quel momento, disponibile, in cambio di sesso, cene e preziosi regali, a darmi qualche minuto di attenzione. un tantino pessimista, lo so... ma sarà la giornata che qui nel nord europa è proprio bruttina ... ma poi passa subito, basta vedere il sorriso di un bambino ... esso ripaga tutta l'esistenza e sprigiona un'incontrollabile energia... e si riparte, di nuovo, con slancio e passione. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si ma tieni conto che questa tipologi di caratteri - cui io appartengo - cerca l'approvazione, vuole essere gratificata, vorrebbe che ci si accorgesse della loro esistenza, che li si incoraggiasse; per il proprio sacrificio, per il proprio impegno e per il proprio sostegno. E' vero ciò che dice persa/ritrovata, hai terrore di mutare il comportamento perchè hai paura di perdere gli affetti per cui hai sempre lottato. Io ho analizzato molto questo comportamento e non credo di "essere programmato" per fare male. la nostra natura è fare del bene ma la vita non è una favola e molti - anche molto molto vicini - si approfittano di questa caratteristica, troppo. di qui assenza di reciprocità.... e altre amenità. Non è un caso che anche le piccole gratificazioni io le prenda in orari strani - faccio il mio sport la mattina prestissimo, quasi di nascosto, come di nascosto sono corso nelle braccia di colei che era, in quel momento, disponibile, in cambio di sesso, cene e preziosi regali, a darmi qualche minuto di attenzione. un tantino pessimista, lo so... ma sarà la giornata che qui nel nord europa è proprio bruttina ... ma poi passa subito, basta vedere il sorriso di un bambino ... esso ripaga tutta l'esistenza e sprigiona un'incontrollabile energia... e si riparte, di nuovo, con slancio e passione.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sai qual è il dramma? Che essere buono non garantisce un bel niente.
Vengono amate persone indegne (vedi il tuo grande amore che solo tu continui a non vedere per come si è comportata utilitaristicamente con te) e vengono tradite e abbandonate persone che si sono date agli altri senza risparmio.
Se si dà perché viene naturale va bene, ma non sperando di essere amati...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si ma tieni conto che questa tipologi di caratteri - cui io appartengo - cerca l'approvazione, vuole essere gratificata, vorrebbe che ci si accorgesse della loro esistenza, che li si incoraggiasse; per il proprio sacrificio, per il proprio impegno e per il proprio sostegno. E' vero ciò che dice persa/ritrovata, hai terrore di mutare il comportamento perchè hai paura di perdere gli affetti per cui hai sempre lottato. Io ho analizzato molto questo comportamento e non credo di "essere programmato" per fare male. la nostra natura è fare del bene ma la vita non è una favola e molti - anche molto molto vicini - si approfittano di questa caratteristica, troppo. di qui assenza di reciprocità.... e altre amenità. Non è un caso che anche le piccole gratificazioni io le prenda in orari strani - faccio il mio sport la mattina prestissimo, quasi di nascosto, come di nascosto sono corso nelle braccia di colei che era, in quel momento, disponibile, in cambio di sesso, cene e preziosi regali, a darmi qualche minuto di attenzione. un tantino pessimista, lo so... ma sarà la giornata che qui nel nord europa è proprio bruttina ... ma poi passa subito, basta vedere il sorriso di un bambino ... esso ripaga tutta l'esistenza e sprigiona un'incontrollabile energia... e si riparte, di nuovo, con slancio e passione.
> 
> bastardo dentro


hai ragione sul sorriso di un bambino e quanto faccia bene al cuore..
sai, più ti leggo e più mi accorgo di una cosa: le tue donne non hanno mai "intuito" come sei dentro...
parlo di quella intuizione che è come un fatto soprannaturale, tanto è precisa..
ci sono persone che ti leggono dentro e io credo sia questo il vero miracolo dell'amore... non le cene i regali costosi o il sesso...
è che tu come credo quasi tutti noi, ti lasci abbagliare da altre cose ma forse hai paura tu per primo dell'essenziale. hai paura di cambiare...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione sul sorriso di un bambino e quanto faccia bene al cuore..
> sai, più ti leggo e più mi accorgo di una cosa: le tue donne non hanno mai "intuito" come sei dentro...
> parlo di quella intuizione che è come un fatto soprannaturale, tanto è precisa..
> ci sono persone che ti leggono dentro e io credo sia questo il vero miracolo dell'amore... non le cene i regali costosi o il sesso...
> è che tu come credo quasi tutti noi, ti lasci abbagliare da altre cose ma forse hai paura tu per primo dell'essenziale. hai paura di cambiare...


 
già.... ma è più facile essere bravi, buoni e carini possibilmente vincenti e ricchi... dietro c'ètutto un altro mondo.... ma non è così per tutti poi? comunque il pensiero del sorriso dei bambini - compresi i miei - ha cambiato davvero il volto della mia giornata - basta così poco, ma così poco per essere sereni, ma perchè non riusciamo a seguire quel cammino? un caro saluto Anna

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> già.... ma è più facile essere bravi, buoni e carini possibilmente vincenti e ricchi... dietro c'ètutto un altro mondo.... ma non è così per tutti poi? comunque il pensiero del sorriso dei bambini - compresi i miei - ha cambiato davvero il volto della mia giornata - basta così poco, ma così poco per essere sereni, ma perchè non riusciamo a seguire quel cammino? un caro saluto Anna
> 
> bastardo dentro


il fatto è che se provi un'esperienza come quella che ti ho descritto ti trovi davvero davanti ad un bivio. lascio entrare questa persona nella parte più vera di me... con il rischio di perdere tutte le mie sicurezze, il mio modo di essere, che in fin dei conti va bene a tutti?
è questo il bivio...
tu avevi già scelto, anche se pensi il contrario. le persone altruiste come te sono immensamente difficili da cambiare...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è che se provi un'esperienza come quella che ti ho descritto ti trovi davvero davanti ad un bivio. lascio entrare questa persona nella parte più vera di me... con il rischio di perdere tutte le mie sicurezze, il mio modo di essere, che in fin dei conti va bene a tutti?
> è questo il bivio...
> tu avevi già scelto, anche se pensi il contrario. le persone altruiste come te sono immensamente difficili da cambiare...


mi fai pensare ad un grosso dolore .... ma è vero, avevo già deciso che un uomo con una vita alle spalle e due bambini non potesse essere ciò che si meritava la mia lei che, dopotutto, aveva un marito che l'amava. ma sapevo anche che non avrei mai potuto, darle tutto me stesso, avevo un altra vita alle mie spalle. sono andato avanti lo stesso, consapevole che avrei sofferto. ma la mia "condizione" non mi permetteva e credo non mi permetterà di propormi di nuovo a una persona. io ho la presunzione di sapere cosa ci vuole perchè una persona si senta amata davvero e io, gioco forza, non potrei darlo a nessuno, mai più. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi fai pensare ad un grosso dolore .... ma è vero, avevo già deciso che un uomo con una vita alle spalle e due bambini non potesse essere ciò che si meritava la mia lei che, dopotutto, aveva un marito che l'amava. ma sapevo anche che non avrei mai potuto, darle tutto me stesso, avevo un altra vita alle mie spalle. sono andato avanti lo stesso, consapevole che avrei sofferto. ma la mia "condizione" non mi permetteva e credo non mi permetterà di propormi di nuovo a una persona. io ho la presunzione di sapere cosa ci vuole perchè una persona si senta amata davvero e io, gioco forza, non potrei darlo a nessuno, mai più.
> 
> bastardo dentro


lo so che è come riaprire una ferita... ma ti serve a capire tante cose.
vedi, tempo fa dicevi che per lei avresti lasciato la famiglia. eri sicuro di questo.
oggi vedi le cose in maniera più lucida e distaccata. ti osservi dal di fuori.

sbagli anche nel dire che agli altri ci si propone... perché quel tipo di esperienza di cui ti parlavo accade proprio quando non si cerca niente. accade e basta. chissà se ti capiterà...
fai bene a volere il bene della tua famiglia....
e non buttarti mai via per qualcosa che assomigli ad un miraggio. adesso sai che esistono anche i miraggi.


----------



## Old alnair (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma scusa un attimo... non ti sfiora mai l'idea che facendo come fai gli altri hanno un'idea di te distorta dalla realtà?
> secondo me essere così assertivi e dare l'idea di essere felici così è come raccontare tante piccole bugie... prese una ad una sono insignificanti... ma nel tempo diventano la tua immagine. gli altri ti vedono e ti vivono in base al tuo modo di essere con loro...
> e ci credo io che poi la gente dà di matto e inizia a dire: non lo riconosco più... era così buono, così generoso, così paziente... cosa può essergli successo?


Quel far del bene non nasce in modo falso.
In quel momento lo si fa perchè per gente come noi è la cosa giusta quindi non c'è falsità.
E' vero che quando non lo si fa più, perchè a un certo punto si scoppia, gli altri non ci riconoscono più e pensano che siamo matti....e allora?
Una volta messo a fuoco che non abbiamo più la forza di comportarci a quel modo perchè dovremmo continuare? Se continuassimo saremmo falsi.
Credo che a quel punto il problema dell'essere accettati non debba più essere nostro ma degli altri. 
La forza che gente come me o come bastardo dentro dobbiamo trovare è proprio quella di accettare il nostro cambiamento e se qualcuno non lo accetta...dobbiamo dire...pazienza quel rapporto non valeva la pena.


----------



## Old alnair (14 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai qual è il dramma? Che essere buono non garantisce un bel niente.
> Vengono amate persone indegne (vedi il tuo grande amore che solo tu continui a non vedere per come si è comportata utilitaristicamente con te) e vengono tradite e abbandonate persone che si sono date agli altri senza risparmio.
> Se si dà perché viene naturale va bene, ma non sperando di essere amati...


Ti assicuro che era naturale; il capire che lo si fa per essere amati è un qualcosa che si capisce dopo...quando scoppi e questo ch ci manda in crisi...il prendere coscienza di questa grande debolezza.


----------



## Old alnair (14 Febbraio 2008)

*l'amante egoista*

Credo di aver fatto un piccolo passo in questi ultimi 2 giorni.
Al momento sono riuscita a liberarmi della dipendenza dell'amante...(diciamo che mi sno lavata l bocca) e spero che duri.
Ora vediamo se riesco a liberarmi del problema e dedicarmi a me stessa.
Una cosa la so...nei periodi in cui riesco a seguire le mie cose...impegni o passioni che siano (parlo di passioni nel senso di hobby non di uomini) il mio vevere diventa positivo e chi mi ama veramente, come i miei figli, entra in sintonia con me ed io ancora di più con loro.
Sono momenti nei quali sento che le cose si fanno insieme e non qualcuno che fa per altri.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Febbraio 2008)

Ne ho uppati un pò se interessano uppate le ultime discussioni in terza pagina.

mi è passata la voglia di leggere magari più tardi..


gne gne gne gneeeee


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

a chi lo dici....



> mi è passata la voglia di leggere magari più tardi..


----------



## Old alnair (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Angel e Miciolidia*

? ....qualche problema?


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> ? ....qualche problema?


 
no alnair.
qualcuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  aveva sotterrato tutti i post.
angel e Micia li hanno riportati su in modo che fossero ancora leggibili.
non stavano commentando te.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna - BD*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> già.... ma è più facile essere bravi, buoni e carini possibilmente vincenti e ricchi... dietro c'ètutto un altro mondo.... ma non è così per tutti poi? comunque il pensiero del sorriso dei bambini - compresi i miei - ha cambiato davvero il volto della mia giornata - basta così poco, ma così poco per essere sereni, ma perchè non riusciamo a seguire quel cammino? un caro saluto Anna
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
sto in condizioni fisiche disastrate, per cui chiedo fin d'ora perdono per gli accostamenti spirituali e culturali incongrui. Ma c'è una bellissima connessione tra buddismo e cristianesimo, due religioni che amo entrambe (io sono cattolica praticante, ma leggo volentieri testi buddisti).

Per il buddismo (perdonate ogni inesattezza) si esce dal Mondo dell'Inferno (e della Sofferenza) come? PENSANDO E AMANDO GLI ALTRI. E così si salgono tutti gli altri  mondi fino all'illuminazione. Anche solo prendendoti cura del tuo coniglietto, distogli l'animo dal tuo dolore, dal tuo inferno. E sali spiritualmente, e diventi piu' felice, e piu' vero.

E il messaggio di Cristo e delle Opere in cosa è diverso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quel cammino è reso difficile, caro BD, perché viviamo in un mondo a misura di COSE, non di PERSONE 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma nessuno ci impedisce di crescere come individui 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio a entrambi!


----------



## Old alnair (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no alnair.
> qualcuno
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho ancora capito perchè ogni tanto succede questo


----------



## Old alnair (15 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sto in condizioni fisiche disastrate, per cui chiedo fin d'ora perdono per gli accostamenti spirituali e culturali incongrui. Ma c'è una bellissima connessione tra buddismo e cristianesimo, due religioni che amo entrambe (io sono cattolica praticante, ma leggo volentieri testi buddisti).
> 
> Per il buddismo (perdonate ogni inesattezza) si esce dal Mondo dell'Inferno (e della Sofferenza) come? PENSANDO E AMANDO GLI ALTRI. E così si salgono tutti gli altri mondi fino all'illuminazione. Anche solo prendendoti cura del tuo coniglietto, distogli l'animo dal tuo dolore, dal tuo inferno. E sali spiritualmente, e diventi piu' felice, e piu' vero.
> 
> ...


Sono cresciuta nell'educazione cristiana ma non mi sento tale ma in te vedo l'animo cristiano...sempre una parola per gli altri anche se i tuoi problemi sono più grandi dei nostri.
Mi fa piacere se ti teniamo compagnia ma tieni per te tutte le tue forze ora non te le fare rubare da noi.
Grazie Verena


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

alnair ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito perchè ogni tanto succede questo


 
perchè a volte siamo tutti brutti.


----------

